# 2026 Olympic Winter Games bids



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

With China getting the 2022 Olympic Winter Games in Beijing and the likeliest chance that Almaty would try again for 2026, who else would you want to bid?

I think it's time for Lake Placid to show the world again that a small scale Olympics centered on the athletes is possible and what really counts.

https://www.facebook.com/lakeplacid2026?ref=ts&fref=ts

Granted that the Olympics have grown since 1980, it will be a regional Olympic Winter Games, with events in the Tri-Lakes region, alongside Plattsburgh and Gore Mountain towards the south of Lake Placid.

It can work! Granted of course this heavily relies on the USOC losing any 2024 nomination (whether it be Los Angeles or whoever), either before the vote or in the actual vote.

Do you believe in miracles? Another Olympics in perspective? Discuss any other bidders you think should try for 2026.

I think Oslo could have worked (for 2022), if it used as many venues from the 1994 Lillehammer Games as possible. You have the Oslo Spektrum host Ice Hockey II and Telenor Arena for Figure Skating/Short Track Speed Skating. The Holmenkollen National Arena will serve, Ski Jumping, Cross Country Skiing, Nordic Combined and Biathlon. 

Lillehammer will serve the remaining Ice Sports in existing venues (including Ice Hockey I), alongside all alpine events, snowboard, freestyle skiing and sliding events.

Ceremonies would be held in Oslo.

Discuss!


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

I would love to see the games return to the USA. I live in Denver and I can say that this city could put on a great games. There is also a culture and fervor here that is right for the type of energy needed to convince the public. 

Also I want to see the games head south. I know it may be seen as a pipe dream or controversial, but I think at some point it is necessary. So I would love to see them in Bariloche, Santiago or New Zealand. 

Also I think Almaty was robbed. So I would love to see them get the games.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Denver would be a good host, but maybe a little spread out as Aspen and the other resort towns aren't exactly Denver adjacent. I wonder where they would chose to do the mountainside events? Mile high is one of my favorite stadiums and would be a good ceremony stadium (despite my hate of the Broncos). Maybe they could set up a ski jump stadium in Coor's Field like they one they built in Solider field. 

But considering the last 2 Winter Games in the America's were on the NA west coast, maybe it's time for a south America or east coast games so maybe go SA or to Lake Placid again.(which is actually closer to Montreal than NYC so here is a crazy idea, make it a 2 country bid, host the opening ceremony in Montreal's Olympic stadium and split the hockey games between Montreal and NYC (or maybe even include Boston and Ottawa for hockey games), most events in Lake Placid, and have the hockey championship at Madison Square Garden and the closing Ceremony in Metlife. Also build a high speed rail line between Montreal and NYC with a stop in Lake Placid so you can include 2 major cities worth of hotels to the bid? Waking up and going through border control before getting on the train each day might be a pain...


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Somewhere in Europe maybe?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Well the thing with Denver is that they HAD their shot and blew it big time. They won the rights to host the 1976 Olympic Winter Games, but just 4 years before it was all to happen, they bailed out. The citizens voted in a referendum to prevent public funds from being used in those would be Games. The IOC tried ther runners up Vancouver, but a change in government there would not necessarily secure the funds (and the situation with Montreal was getting worse, financially). In the end they ended up going back to Innsbruck, Austria, which just hosted 12 years before in 1964.

As for Denver being capable of hosting itself, unlike say Alaska (where it could only claim remoteness as a key to it building the likes of the Ski Jump and Sliding Track when there's absolutely no need for them), it can justify building such venues south in Colorado Springs, home of the USOC and have them as a Winter Sports Center post Olympics. This city and the alpine venues could make for a reasonable bid.

With regards to Lake Placid, keep it simple! No need to add NYC to the mix, they simply don't need the Winter Olympics and would just steal much of the limelight from humble Lake Placid. It would also somewhat tarnish the would be 3rd hosting. So keep it regional, with Plattsburgh, Burlington and Gore Mountain and have the ceremonies in Lake Placid.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

The problem for Lake Placid is that it is practically the same as it was in 1980. The number of countries competing has more than doubled since then (1980: 37, 2014: 88). The number of athletes has almost tripled (1980: 1072, 2014: 2873). The number of events has almost tripled (1980: 38, 2014: 98) The number of international visitors for Olympic Winter Games has skyrocketed since then as well. 
Venues like the Olympic Center and Speed Skating Oval would need to be completely rebuilt as they are not even close to current Olympic standard. These days, you also need an extra indoor arena for Curling. Spreading out to Burlington and Plattsburgh wouldn't be able to alleviate the strain on local roads required for such an event and would litter the area with venues with little legacy value. And, who has even heard of Burlington or Plattsburgh?
A regional Games sounds nice and all, but even with Agenda 2020, more glamorous bids from major European, Asian or North American cities that have a lot more hotel rooms and nearby alpine areas within less than 2 hours drive (or accessible by high speed trains) will always win Winter Olympic bids in the 21st Century.
If the USOC wants to bid for an Olympic Winter Games, it is better served with a candidate that is internationally known, can sustain venues long after the show is over, has easy access to Alpine ski resorts, and has the required number of hotel rooms to meet the demand. It's Salt Lake City or Denver. They are the only current viable options.


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

We all know Denver was selected as the host and turned it down. The Denver of 2026 is VERY different than the Denver of 1976...one would hope the IOC will be different too. 

Aspen is way too far. But there are plenty of other ski areas much closer. A-Basin, Copper Mountain etc.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

NickABQ said:


> We all know Denver was selected as the host and turned it down. The Denver of 2026 is VERY different than the Denver of 1976...one would hope the IOC will be different too.
> 
> Aspen is way too far. But there are plenty of other ski areas much closer. A-Basin, Copper Mountain etc.


But one couldn't help but think if any Denver bid committee would do a "what if" a retrospective 50 years on the Denver Games which could have been. Would the miracle on ice have happened 4 years prior? Heightened security without any major incident? A salute to Vancouver in 4 years time?

Perhaps alienating some IOC voting members.

Or would they simply provide the guarantees to ensure a repeat of 1976 never happens again?


----------



## -Helix- (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't see Lake Placid even being remotely possible. Maybe Buffalo? Not sure what the ski slope options are like around there, but I suppose they don't have to be in the immediate area as we have seen from all the recent winning bids.

Buffalo already has a number of usable venues though including the most expensive being the stadium and large arena, and could possibly work with local universities to plan future uses for any venues they would need to build.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Buffalo? But you'd still be needing to use the Ski Jumps, Biathlon/Cross Country Skiing Center and Sliding Center in Lake Placid. Why not add Whiteface Mountain for some Alpine events too. 

The point is to keep it regional. No need for Lake Placid to team up with a major city for the sake of hosting. You can achieve the first ever 3 time host if it were Lake Placid and some regional centers only. No Buffalo, Albany or NYC!


----------



## kvasir77 (Aug 13, 2011)

Norway will not be a candidate city for hosting the winter Olympics in 2026. There is just not a public support for it. One other aspect that you none Norwegians are not aware of, is the regional politics in Norway. Tromsø wanted to host in 2018, but was shut down by lack of support from leaders of the sports unions. It was said that this was done so Oslo could be a candidate for 2022. When Oslo went for 2022 the sports unions supported it, but not the People. If Norway would go for it again, it would probably be Tromsø, but earliest in 2030 or 2034.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Maybe the Lillehammer Youth Olympic Winter Games next year will get everyone excited again. 

An Oslo Olympics could work, provided that a majority of Lillehammer venues are used to save on costs.


----------



## -Helix- (Jan 31, 2015)

Lord David said:


> Buffalo? But you'd still be needing to use the Ski Jumps, Biathlon/Cross Country Skiing Center and Sliding Center in Lake Placid. Why not add Whiteface Mountain for some Alpine events too.
> 
> The point is to keep it regional. No need for Lake Placid to team up with a major city for the sake of hosting. You can achieve the first ever 3 time host if it were Lake Placid and some regional centers only. No Buffalo, Albany or NYC!


But that's just not possible. As has already been stated, Lake Placid is far too small on it's own.

You need to have a somewhat large city associated with your bid like Buffalo which already has usable venues in place and is large enough to host all the visitors, athletes, media, etc. Even Albany is probably too small.

Are you really going to build a large sports stadium and two new arenas in little old Lake Placid? I don't think so. Even if the money came out of nowhere, what would they use them for beyond the games?

Buffalo is perfect because, like Vancouver or Beijing, everything is there ready to be used, besides possibly some renovations. (I'm sure the city would like the excuse to put some money into Ralph Wilson Stadium)


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

-Helix- said:


> Buffalo is perfect because, like Vancouver or Beijing, everything is there ready to be used, besides possibly some renovations. (I'm sure the city would like the excuse to put some money into Ralph Wilson Stadium)


I can't imagine that Ralph Wilson will still be around in 2026. The Bills should have a new stadium by then.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Grenoble or Geneva would be good in my opinion.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

-Helix- said:


> But that's just not possible. As has already been stated, Lake Placid is far too small on it's own.
> 
> You need to have a somewhat large city associated with your bid like Buffalo which already has usable venues in place and is large enough to host all the visitors, athletes, media, etc. Even Albany is probably too small.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about Lake Placid going alone? You add Tupper Lake and Saranc Lake, Plattsburgh and Gore Mountain. A tunnel link with Burlington Vermont (or 2) would offer that city's services and airport to the mix.

Lake Placid would probably serve a new Speed Skating Oval, which would be indoors and have a relocated Olympic Museum. Tupper Lake and Saranac Lake could boast new small arenas for Curling and Ice Hockey II (Lake Placid's Herb Brook Arena could serve Ice Hockey I at 8,000), Plattsburgh would have a new arena at 10,000 for Figure Skating and Short Track Speed Skating. Gore Mountain offers another mountain venue.

Who said anything about a large sports stadium? Like 1980, you build a temporary stadium for all ceremonies this time, at 35,000 all seated. The venue would be located at the 1980 Opening Ceremonies site and could serve medal ceremonies too.

A chance for the first ever 3 time Winter Olympics host, no need to dilute it with other cities serving as the anchor, simply because Lake Placid might not be able to host alone. Miracles can happen!


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

8,000 for hockey or any arena sport is way to small in the modern age. Hockey, Short track speed skating, Curling, Figure skating would all need 12,000 + Hell, 15,000 +.

If an Olympics were to be held in Lake Placid, then Buffalo, New York, Boston, Montreal etc, would be the arena's of choice.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trento* (Trentino Alto Adige region) has already announced in November 2014, the intention to bid for 2026 Olympic Winter Games. If Rome fails to host 2024 Olympic Summer Games, Italy might try to do another bid to host the 2026 edition.










the region





the mountains in winter





the city


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Trento is beautiful from what I can remember, but isn't it very small? Not sure what that would mean in terms of city venues (stadium, arenas), hotel capacity etc.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Trentino Alto Adige is very famous in terms of tourism...so they have enough hotel capacity. Here, I've done a search on booking.com... Trentino Alto Adige Region (Italy) +5,600 hotels.
In addition, the city of Trento is near to Bolzano and Garda Lake. Not so far there are other important places like Venice, Verona and Vicenza.
While about sports venues I don't know the situation...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About any cities in the Southern Hemisphere who wish to host a future Winter Olympics (like Santiago de Chile): I doubt any such cities would have any indoor arenas with seating capacities or playing areas large enough to hold ice hockey, figure skating short-track speed skating, or possibly curling. Any Southern Hemisphere cities will struggle to find a legacy/post-Games use for those newly-built arenas.


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sochifan said:


> It should be in Western Europe but its near impossible to get the support there.
> 
> Thats probably why Canada is now getting more involved because they probably see it as a strong opportunity to get it if no Western Europe city steps up.


Very true, but I suspect by the time the bids start, the IOC had gotten it's act together on making the games more affordable instead of them being financial boondoggles only nations with dictators would likely bid and try to host.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Stgo or Bariloche (longshot) will be perfect, a trully new horizon, but I don't see it happening soon  

Munich will be great, but I know its nearlly imposible; still Europe needs to get the games in 2026, a cozy- ski resort vibe games will be great after Beijing.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^following Sochi's (or even Vancouver's) record, are ya sure you want the Olympics?:

https://supermouseblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/10/the-olympic-chalice/


----------



## Sochifan (Dec 28, 2013)

This isn't the place to push your blog full of lies.


----------



## zaDic (Apr 23, 2007)

Santiago, for sure!!


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

Santiago and Valle Nevado in Chile

it's perfect


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

I didn't know that it snows in Chile.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Would love to see a Chilean winter games, but could Santiago host a winter games in February? After all, that's the summer for them. 
If they can't, I would hope the IOC would allow them to move their games to July or August. It would show the IOC's desire to make the Winter Games a global sport. And the IOC would be happy because (and this is more important in reality) the major networks broadcasting the games, who otherwise would have nothing to show in late northern hemisphere summer, would be ecstatic for the ratings boost of an Olympics in July/August!


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Australia would have been great but we don't have big enough mountains for it


----------



## Hps95 (May 5, 2013)

seabeeman said:


> I didn't know that it snows in Chile.














aquamaroon said:


> Would love to see a Chilean winter games, but could Santiago host a winter games in February? After all, that's the summer for them.
> If they can't, I would hope the IOC would allow them to move their games to July or August. It would show the IOC's desire to make the Winter Games a global sport. And the IOC would be happy because (and this is more important in reality) the major networks broadcasting the games, who otherwise would have nothing to show in late northern hemisphere summer, would be ecstatic for the ratings boost of an Olympics in July/August!


In August

June-July occur FIFA World Cup


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

aquamaroon said:


> Would love to see a Chilean winter games, but could Santiago host a winter games in February? After all, that's the summer for them.
> If they can't, I would hope the IOC would allow them to move their games to July or August. It would show the IOC's desire to make the Winter Games a global sport. And the IOC would be happy because (and this is more important in reality) the major networks broadcasting the games, who otherwise would have nothing to show in late northern hemisphere summer, would be ecstatic for the ratings boost of an Olympics in July/August!


Do you know what happens in july in the year of the winter olympics?


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

1772 said:


> Do you know what happens in july in the year of the winter olympics?


Haha fair enough to you and Hps95. In my defense I'm an american, and I really don't think about the world cup. But yeah you're right the world cup would definitely take precedence. In that case a late August Olympics would be great! As long as it doesn't interfere with the NFL/major Soccer seasons.


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

Santiago-Chile or Bariloche-Argentina or (being utopic) Ushuaia-Argentina, for the first winter olympics in the southern hemisphere and second olympics in South America!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

One day I dream Tehran will host the winter olympics, there is great potential in the city for winter sports. Obviously this is not very likely in the foreseeable future but I hope one day in my life time I can see my city host these games.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ are there nearby wintersport resorts? I've always seen mountains in the background of Tehran pics, but that's all I know.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

seabeeman said:


> I didn't know that it snows in Chile.


Almost the entire length of the country is lined by the Andes. :|


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

I would love to see the Winter Olympics hosted in New Zealand and in particular in the city of Christchurch, but I don't think this city is ready to bid for 2026 because of the terrible earthquakes of the last years...one day, maybe...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

swifty78 said:


> Australia would have been great but we don't have big enough mountains for it


Mount McClintock 3,490 m / 11,456 ft

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_McClintock

:crazy:


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Anchorage or Denver


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

swifty78 said:


> Australia would have been great but we don't have big enough mountains for it


Thredbo would be the best chance at a Winter Olympics in Australia. It has a vertical drop of roughly 600 meters. Not sure what the requirements are for Downhill skiing. The biggest headache for Australia would be the ski jumping, bobsled and luge. Can't imagine a huge demand for these facilities after an Olympics.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

You're right, winter sports aren't so big in Australia tho we do ok at the Olympics. We didn't win our first medal til 1994 and to date, 5 gold, 3 silver and 4 bronze


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

swifty78 said:


> Australia would have been great but we don't have big enough mountains for it


It would be much better for Australia to fund a Winter Games in NZ, Christchurch or Queenstown would be my picks.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Calvin W said:


> 8,000 for hockey or any arena sport is way to small in the modern age. Hockey, Short track speed skating, Curling, Figure skating would all need 12,000 + Hell, 15,000 +.
> 
> If an Olympics were to be held in Lake Placid, then Buffalo, New York, Boston, Montreal etc, would be the arena's of choice.


I don't think that's true anymore, look at Rio, every shot panning the crowds shows huge numbers of empty seats.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

*2026 Olympic Winter Games bids.*

With the comparative lack of Olympic Winter Sports culture in the Southern Hemisphere nations, I really can not see the IOC turning the northern winter athletes, leagues and TV calendars on their heads by giving a Winter Olympics to the Southern Hemisphere. 

Just not going to happen.

The hypothetical is fun, Christchurch or Dunedin with Queenstown, Santiago, Canberra with 200m tower downhill extension at Thedbo  
(Maybe there's an uncleared, potential 800m descent run somewhere near by)


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Rob73 said:


> I don't think that's true anymore, look at Rio, every shot panning the crowds shows huge numbers of empty seats.


You've never been to hockey in Canada or Northern USA obviously or curling in Canada. They are huge sports and 8,000 seats wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> You've never been to hockey in Canada or Northern USA obviously or curling in Canada. They are huge sports and 8,000 seats wouldn't cut it.


It might just cut it for Lake Placid. It's only 2,000 less seats than the minimum required for Ice Hockey, 4,000 less than required for Figure Skating/Short Track (which would need a new venue, say in Plattsburgh).

You host Ice Hockey I in the Herb Brooks Arena at a maximum 8,000 capacity for symbolic reasons. Those that can't get tickets will understand that the over crowding of 10,000+ spectators for the 1980 Ice Hockey final will never happen (again). So you cap capacity at 8,000. The rest of us will have to suffice with the live site just outside the venue.

As for Australia, it would most likely be Canberra, with the Perisher Valley. But considering that we'd rather try a 3rd Summer Olympics, than the first Southern Hemisphere hosts of the Winter Olympics, then I don't see any Winter proposal happening soon.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Thredbo would be the best chance at a Winter Olympics in Australia. It has a vertical drop of roughly 600 meters. Not sure what the requirements are for Downhill skiing. The biggest headache for Australia would be the ski jumping, bobsled and luge. Can't imagine a huge demand for these facilities after an Olympics.


Thredbo has a vertical of 672m. Men's Downhill is 800m.

That's only 128m you have to worry about, by offering a temporary tower (like Quebec's 2002 proposal at Le Massif), but only after extensive research on all other undeveloped slopes. Only once you can't see an 800m downhill course being realized, then you opt for Thredbo's temporary extension. It could also be permanently expanded, but that would be very costly indeed.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

How do you consider a potential bid from Anchorage? 

That could be very interisting, a nice logistic challenge.

Let me know your opinion, I'm fascinated from this solution.

:cheers:


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Anchorage simply does not have enough infrastructure.

1) It would need to quadruple the number of hotel rooms in the city.
2) It has absolutely no existing venues suitable for the Olympics. Sullivan Arena could potentially host short track speed skating, but even that seems a long shot.

It would require a Sochi style construction binge to host the games in Anchorage.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

*Olympics: Sapporo shows 2026 Winter Games plan to JOC*

*Olympics: Sapporo shows 2026 Winter Games plan to JOC*

Sapporo Mayor Katsuhiro Akimoto paid a call on Japanese Olympic Committee President Tsunekazu Takeda in Tokyo on Tuesday to present the city's plan for hosting the Winter Olympics and Paralympics in 2026.
"I asked him to think about Japan's bidding to host the 2026 Olympics," said Akimoto, whose predecessor Fumio Ueda announced in 2014 that the northern Japanese city will seek to stage the Winter Games.

The Sapporo municipal government put together a plan last month projecting that the Olympics and Paralympics would cost between 430 billion and 450 billion yen ($4.1 billion to 4.3 billion).

Should Sapporo be chosen, it will be the second time for the capital of Hokkaido to host the Winter Games following 1972.
The JOC will decide whether to put forward a bid, and the host city will be selected at the International Olympic Committee Session in 2019. The next two Winter Games will take place in Asia, in South Korea's Pyeongchang in 2018 and Beijing in 2022.

The article:
http://kyodonews.net/news/2016/11/08/87374


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

*Montreux Offers Itself To Lead Possible Swiss 2026 Olympic Winter Games Bid*

*Montreux Offers Itself To Lead Possible Swiss 2026 Olympic Winter Games Bid*

Montreux has offered to be the lead city in one of the four projects being vetted by the Swiss Olympic Committee as it investigates bidding to host the 2026 Olympic Winter Games.

The Swiss cantons of Valais and Vaud have joined up on a project referred to as “The Swiss Made Winter Games 2026”.
Montreux along with Lausanne in Vaud, and Sion in Valais are interested in wearing that Swiss bid’s banner but to date only Montreux has officially stepped forward. Organizers will select the host city to propose to Swiss Olympic before December 15, the deadline to submit documents that could move the campaign to the next phase.
On Thursday Bernard Rüeger, chief of Vaud’s side of the bid said Montreux “is endowed with a strong hotel offering, particularly within the luxury sector.”
“It has the technological infrastructure and is well known by tourists, especially the British.”
Mayor Laurent Wehrli said “Montreux has a real past as a winter sports town.”
Lausanne, the home of the IOC headquarters, is also currently organizing the 2020 Youth Olympic Winter Games and that may be perceived as a “negative” in its plans according to Swiss Olympic President Jörg Schild.
Sion, an unsuccessful bidder for the 1976, 2002 and 2006 Games, is seen as a more likely host city set near the mountains

In the nation’s last Winter Games bid Montreux teamed up with Swiss Capital Bern in an unsuccessful attempt to host in 2010 – though IOC rules prohibited the use of the originally proposed Bern-Montreux banner. Bern is also in this 2026 race.
http://gamesbids.com/eng/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Swiss_Olympic_Logo_bestes-e1448657631919.jpg 
Swiss Olympic is expecting bid files from the projects “2026 – Games for our future” (multi-regions), “Olympische Winterspiele 2026 Graubünden und Partner” (Eastern Switzerland), “Switzerland 2026” (multi-regions), and the Valais-Vaud group – and may whittle down the list of contenders to two or three by the end of this year.
The remaining bids will have organizers attend January workshops before Swiss Olympic examines evaluation reports and selects the most viable project in March. If the feasibility report is satisfactory, Swiss Olympic may nominate that city to move forward. Additionally, the selected city may also need to win a general referendum if the law requires it.

The article:

http://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/m...possible-swiss-2026-olympic-winter-games-bid/


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

*Innsbruck emerges as contender for 2026 Winter Olympics after Austrian Olympic Committee launch feasibility study*

*Innsbruck emerges as contender for 2026 Winter Olympics after Austrian Olympic Committee launch feasibility study*

Innsbruck has emerged as a potential contender to host the 2026 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games after the Austrian Olympic Committee (ÖOC) agreed to carry out a feasibility study into whether they should launch a bid.
The decision to press ahead with the study was made by the State of Tyrol, the city of Innsbruck and the ÖOC.
Among the key aims of the study will be to determine whether the region boasts the competition, transport and accommodation facilities required to host the Games, as well as ensuring it would be economically viable.
"A feasibility study is a first, indispensable step towards an intensive discussion about an application," said Peter Mennel, ÖOC general secretary.
"It is about finding answers to the most important organisational questions.
"Only then does it make sense to go to the conceptualisation and planning, that is, how Olympic Games in Innsbruck could actually become reality in 2026.
"Only those who do their homework in this initial phase can achieve international success."
The study is expected to come to a cost of €350,000 (£311,000/$381,000), with the state, city and the ÖOC all due to contribute around €100,000 (£89,000/$108,000) each.

Innsbruck has previously staged the Olympic Games on two occasions, in 1964 and 1976.
The Austrian city had stepped in to host the latter, after original hosts Denver withdrew.
Their potential bid for the 2026 Olympic Games follows the city successfully staging the inaugural Winter Youth Olympic Games in 2012.
"The International Olympic Committee - at the top with Thomas Bach - has clearly indicated to us that applications from traditional winter sports centres, which have decades of experience in the organisation of major events, are highly regarded," said Karl Stoss, ÖOC President.
"The new leadership in the IOC aims to provide affordable, well-organised Games, which are also supported by the population.
"The fact that Innsbruck is predestined for lasting, likable Games, was recently proved at the Youth Games 2012.
"Tyrol's winter sports competence does not have to be explained for a long time."

The article:

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...an-olympic-committee-launch-feasibility-study


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

The plan is a joint bid between Austria (Innsbruck) and Italy (Bozen and Trento) in a Tirol bid.

That 's could be the most interesting bid. 

What do you think? Innsbruck - Bozen and Trento are 3 wonderful cities and well organized.

Let me know your opinions


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
Italian side :cheers:










The region of Trentino Alto Adige is located in north-east Italy and has a population of over 1 million people. Its territory stretches from the Adamello-Brenta range and the peaks of Ortles and Cevedale to the most striking mountains in Europe: Fassa Valley, Brenta, Gardena and Fiemme Valleys, Pale di San Martino. This setting encloses an extraordinary variety of landscapes: magnificent snow-capped mountaintops, woods, wide valleys, streams, lakes, the enchanting play of light between the spires of the Dolomites (an UNESCO World Heritage Site), typical villages with soaring bell towers, and the myriad shades of unadulterated nature. 

Madonna di Campiglio, Canazei, Moena, San Martino di Castrozza are the best known resorts, popular in both winter and summer for their natural surroundings, sport activities, and fun. The snow-white scenery of the Dolomites is the ideal destination for those who love skiing, snowboarding, ice-skating, climbing, snowshoeing and trekking at all levels. Trekking lovers can explore the highest peaks by following the beautiful tracts of the Via Alpina, provided with routes and well-equipped mountain refuges. In the heart of the Alps lies a very special historic nature trail, the Sentiero della Pace, in memory of the First World War. Lake Garda, encircled by Mediterranean vegetation, is ideal for so many different activities: mountain biking, sailing, windsurfing, scuba diving and hiking on the surrounding mountains. The landscape of Lake Garda is particularly picturesque; it narrows in Trentino, appearing as a fiord between the high mountains.

Moreover, this region is the keeper of incredible artistic treasures, monuments and architectural works that combine Gothic style with Italian Renaissance. The route to discover this region starts in Trento, known as the meeting place of the Ecumenical Council; the city boasts a Lombard Romanesque cathedral and the Buonconsiglio Castle. The second stop is Bolzano, the "Gateway to the Dolomites" and one of the city's symbol is the Cathedral. Other important places are Rovereto, with its museums, castles, the St. Colombiano Hermitage, the great "bell of peace" and the MART Museum, the new modern art hub, and Riva del Garda, with the Pretorio Palace and its austere yet elegant 13th-Century fortress, the Rocca. Numerous sanctuaries also sprinkle the landscape, including the Montagnaga di Pinè and Madonna del Monte di Rovereto. The castles of the region are exceptionally enchanting like the ones of Tirolo, Roncolo and Appiano. At Beseno Castle so that you can admire the breathtaking views. Also a number of spa towns offer treatments and therapies, of which Merano, Lèvico Terme, Peio, Rabbi and Comano Terme are the most famous. 

See videos:
* Trentino (capital city: Trento) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ1fL456MRg
* Alto Adige / Sudtirol (capital city: Bolzano) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5V3mJEE6bw
* Dolomites mountains https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwQiz40FRVo
* Garda lake (northern side) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SYNQ9jZ23Q


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

Yep, but the main city is going to be Innsbruck.

You should post some pic of Trento, Dolomiti, Canazei, Selva di Val Gardena, Corvara in Alta Val Badia. 

A Tirol bid wouldn't have challenge against other bidders. No doubt.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin (Sep 25, 2016)

*IOC official 'very happy' with possible Innsbruck 2026 bid*

*IOC official 'very happy' with possible Innsbruck 2026 bid*

SOELDEN, Austria (AP) — Innsbruck would have "an excellent chance" of hosting the 2026 Winter Olympics if the Austrian city decides to bid for the games, a top IOC official said Friday.
International Olympic Committee executive board member Gian Franco Kasper told The Associated Press that Innsbruck would need to join with other cities — probably Salzburg and venues in Italy or Germany — to be able to stage all events.
"They will have to find probably some partners. Nowadays it's possible with the new Agenda 2020," Kasper said, referring to the IOC's reform program that allows more flexibility in hosting the games, including the possibility of using venues in other cities, and even in neighboring countries.
"They can go to northern Italy, to Bolzano for instance, with ice hockey," Kasper said. "They could go to Munich also with (events on) ice. They could go to Salzburg, which is another possibility. All the outdoor sports can be done in Innsbruck directly. That could be good games."
Kasper, who is president of the International Ski Federation, spoke a day after Austrian officials announced a feasibility study into a possible Innsbruck bid.
He said he's "very happy" with the initiative by the Austrian Olympic Committee, the city of Innsbruck and the province of Tyrol, who jointly announced the study into financial, infrastructural and economic aspects of a potential candidacy.
Innsbruck has hosted the Winter Games twice, in 1964 and 1976. Since then, Austria had several failed bids, most recently with Salzburg for the 2014 Games.
If the feasibility study is positive outcome, a referendum will be held. Lack of public support has recently been a stumbling block for many potential bid cities. In Austria, Vienna backtracked from plans to bid for the 2024 or 2028 Summer Olympics after a vast majority of its inhabitants voted against.
For various reasons, all European candidates quit the race to host the 2022 Winter Games, which were awarded to Beijing. Potential bids from Germany and Switzerland were earlier rejected in referendums.
With the 2018 Games taking place in South Korea, Europe seems in a strong position for 2026, which would be its first Winter Games in two decades.
"The IOC, and especially president Thomas Bach, has indicated to us in several meetings that bids from traditional winter sports areas, who have decade-long experience with staging big events, have good prospects," Austrian Olympic Committee president Karl Stoss said.
"Innsbruck is predestined for sustainable, likable games as it proved once again with the Youth Olympics in 2012," Stoss added.
The IOC will accept bids for the 2026 Olympics next year, with the host to be chosen in 2019. Canada, Sweden, Switzerland and Ukraine have also expressed interest in bidding.
"I wouldn't say it's Europe's turn (in 2026)," Kasper said. "We have been in Asia three times with Summer and Winter Games but Sapporo is also candidate for 2026. Sapporo is in Asia of course but has a good chance, too. We will have another four, five candidates, so we'll see."


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Thredbo would be the best chance at a Winter Olympics in Australia. It has a vertical drop of roughly 600 meters. Not sure what the requirements are for Downhill skiing. The biggest headache for Australia would be the ski jumping, bobsled and luge. Can't imagine a huge demand for these facilities after an Olympics.


It's 800m vertical for Men's Downhill. Thredbo is 672m vertical. We'd either propose a Quebec 2002 approach and do a temporary ramp, or a somewhat crazy artificial heightening scenario.

In any case it would be paired with Canberra. It will host all or most of the snow events, whilst Canberra could have an Olympic Park nearby which hosts the sliding events, ski jump and even the cross country and biathlon. All that's needed is to find a location where you don't need to bring in artificial snow.

The demand post Winter Olympics, will be there, especially for Northern Hemisphere athletes who already go to Australia and NZ for training during their summer. In addition to this, these permanent venues will greatly boost our Winter sports program. 

The snow tube rail system could be upgraded, to reach such venues, become a double tracked system (as originally proposed) and actually connect with Canberra. 

A long shot because of the season differences, as well as our push for a Summer Olympics, but someday it might happen.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Nacre said:


> Anchorage simply does not have enough infrastructure.
> 
> 1) It would need to quadruple the number of hotel rooms in the city.
> 2) It has absolutely no existing venues suitable for the Olympics. Sullivan Arena could potentially host short track speed skating, but even that seems a long shot.
> ...


Anchorage made 2 bids for 1992 and 1994.

For it's 1994 bid, instead of improving on their 1992 efforts, they offered to have a crazy idea of a multipurpose arena, which would have hosted Ceremonies, Figure Skating and perhaps the Ice Hockey finals at up to 20,000.

Sullivan Arena would need upgrading and would host Ice Hockey. The city would need a new arena, the one being built at the University of Anchorage might be able to be reconfigured for curling. As for specific venues like the sliding track and ski jumps, this is no longer 1994. You have 3 cities with such venues within a couple of hours flying, it would be tough to justify such venues.

The hotels shouldn't be a problem, after all, what did they propose for 1992 and 1994? There will certainly be a boost in hotels and it would be complimented with cruise ships. The media should have their own village to ease the strain and offer legacy public housing (the Athletes village would most likely be at the University of Anchorage). 

It might work, but I think Anchorage is a gonner. Let's go for Lake Placid and be a first 3rd time host, especially if Innsbruck is in the bid race!


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Gringostar said:


> *Nizhny Tagil will be the candidate from Russia to host the Olympic games of 2026.*
> 
> https://www.sport.ru/winter/Zimnyuy...ojili_provesti_v_Nijnem_Tagile/article306279/
> https://www.znak.com/2016-03-31/edi...zimnyuyu_olimpiadu_2026_goda_v_nizhnem_tagile
> ...


no way. Sochi was just at 2014


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

George_D said:


> no way. Sochi was just at 2014


why not, 12 years between.
but they wont really have a chance, the IOC is preferring real winter sport areas, with high mountains and existing infrastructure. Nizhny Tagil is flat.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Salt Lake City ready, willing and able to host 2026 Winter Olympics but obstacles remain*
http://www.sltrib.com/sports/2017/0...ost-2026-winter-olympic-but-obstacles-remain/


----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)

In Nizhny Tagil,each year, carry out the major exhibition of armaments in the world on this and the Olympics will be able to hold.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan hosting the 2019 IOC Session is assured, but Mayor Giuseppe Sala said the city will not drop its 2026 Winter Olympic ambitions. Sala added the 2019 event will bring "a lasting and fruitful collaboration with the IOC". Sala cited experience hosting the World Expo 2015 and the greater Lombardia region's sporting history as the impetus behind the bid.






The Olympic Charter says an Olympic city can not be elected during an IOC Session it is hosting. Milan considered bidding for the 2028 Summer Olympics, but plans for the ended when the IOC sought an agreement with Los Angeles for the Games.

Sala indicated that a "modification" would have to take place in order to bid. "We have to see the rules because now technically speaking it is not possible" Sala told the press. "From now on I can only say why not, but we have to work on it. It is clear for the people in Milan the Olympic Games are perfect".






The Milan Congress Center (MiCo) will host the 2019 Session, and the IOC Executive Board will be held at the Hotel Principe di Savoia. Hotels for IOC members will be located 15 minutes from the MiCo by car, with three five-star hotels in one square. Media will be housed in hotels that are six metro stops from the convention center. The Session opening ceremony will be held at La Scala, one of the oldest and most prestigious opera theatres in the world, in the presence of the President of the Italian Republic, Sergio Mattarella. 

"The attitude of the people in Milan is to see the international event as an opportunity so they participate" Sala added. "We will take any single opportunity to host international events" he concluded.

http://www.ilgiorno.it/milano/cronaca/olimpiadi-cio-1.3400473
http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ne...2/ok_dal_cio_milano_ospiter_la_sessione_2019/


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

I hope Sion will get them. Some venues could be build in Lausanne.


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

2026 Olympic Games will NOT go to any Asian countries including Russia. No Never Not gonna happen. It will be North America, South America or Europes turn to host the games, for sure. Maybe New Zeeland. 

Sotchi, Pyeongchang and Beijing is in Asia and it will not go for a fourth time to an Asian country. 

Santiago in Chile has a good chance to get the games if they go for it fully in to it. 

Norway is probably the best candidate and is Always a good candidate to hosting the games. Both in 2018 and 2022 Norway was in the bidding process but the IOC commitee is like the Opec cartel a crooked organization that involves bribes and godfellas behavior. 

North America is the third and final choice but LA in 2028 can make it difficult so instead of USA, Canada can take it instead. Both Calgary and Quebec City has the vision to host the games. 

Personally I see Lillehamme/Oslo as the top contender in Europé, Some city in North America as number 2 because of their wast experince and third tie is Santiago and Christchurch in New Zeeland. Hopefully the Top 2 in the final bidding process gets the games is 2026 and 2030 as they did to Paris and LA.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Tommy Boy said:


> It will be North America, South America or Europes turn to host the games, for sure. Maybe New Zeeland.


They have to bid first. 


The USA will not bid because it already has the summer Olympics in 2024.
Canada is unlikely to bid if it shares the 2026 World Cup. Also Calgary has broken off negotiations for the new arena it would need to build, and the economy there is hurting from falling oil prices.
Argentina, Chile and New Zealand are all very unlikely to bid.
Austrian and Swiss bids still have to pass a referendum, and no Olympic bid in an EU country has survived a referendum in a very long time.
Kazakhstan might be the only bidder.


----------



## Blogmen (Sep 17, 2017)

*Sport in Tagil*


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

this tagil should bid for summer olympics, not winder, they already have everything :colgate:


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

we see your point, but Tagil has a bit of everything and nothing exclusive for wintersport.
the arenas and the mountain areas are too small for an event like the Olympics nowadays.
just look on sotchi/krasnaya polyana what they had to build there just for this one big game.
I like that Tagil has so many options for athletic disciplines but I guess its not enough






Blogmen said:


> *Sport in Tagil*


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

Remember that Switzerland is not part of the EU :banana:
we will have to wait till October 2019, when the IOC Session made his choice.
its said, that they will stronger support City-Candidates


https://www.olympic.org/news/ioc-approves-new-candidature-process-for-olympic-winter-games-2026








Nacre said:


> They have to bid first.
> 
> 
> The USA will not bid because it already has the summer Olympics in 2024.
> ...


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Now that the United States is also interested in 2026, I would love to see seattle as possible host for 2026.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

-Corey- said:


> Now that the United States is also interested in 2026, I would love to see seattle as possible host for 2026.


No chance. People here are not going to cut down protected forest in a national park to widen the highway to Crystal Mountain and build a bobsledding track for the IOC.

Beyond that, the ski resorts are too fragmented. We have good nordic facilities at Stevens Pass, a massive highway to Snoqualmie Pass with its suitable snowboard runs, and Crystal Mountain for alpine skiing. But the IOC doesn't want to use three different ski resorts. They want everything at one site like Whistler.

Finally Seattle is better suited for artistic events. At the 1990 Goodwill Games the Russian ballet troupes, Japanese Kabuki theatre, etc sold out months in advance while the city had to eat a loss from unsold tickets for the sports events. I think a third World's Fair in Seattle (the first two both made a profit) would be a better choice.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Summer Olympics in Seattle would have been beter. Oh well... let’s see if the United States bids for 2026.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

too much democracy is never good! 
just heard both sion and innsbruck are having serious problems passing public vote. sion surveys all coming back negative, and innsbruck "voting question" apparently at least illegal if not contrary to law :colgate:

who knows, maybe it will be tagil or kasachstan in the end :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Candidature process:*

CANDIDATURE PROCESS – OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES 2026


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

chmoma2 said:


> why not, 12 years between.


Just 2 words:
- corruption
- doping

= NO Olympic Games in Russia!


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

you are right!


that's what the rest of the world isn't doing.
#dream on




GEwinnen said:


> Just 2 words:
> - corruption
> - doping
> 
> = NO Olympic Games in Russia!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Russia is well known for being top country no 1 in terms of doping and corruption!

Sochi 2014 was insane, $50 billion for less than 2 weeks! This games were more expensive than all previous winter olympics together:bash:

https://www.welt.de/sport/olympia/a...ls-alle-bisherigen-Winterspiele-zusammen.html

I know the IOC was/is full of corruption but I hope former UN Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon will wipe out this desease among the IOC!

Corruption Perception Index:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index

You'll find Russia ranking at #131 .....................


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

and do you believe in this "facts"?


I guess, more or less the same article was written in Bild or Focus.
Probably they changed some words or sentences.


Yes, corruption is existent in Russia and yes it has cost more than expected. Those are facts.


50$ billion Dollars, why is welt. de, writing in german, taking Dollars instead of euros? 
How many German readers actually know the daily exchange rate, to give themselves an impression if its expensive or not?


What about the builded infrastructure?
The airport was expanded, a public transportation didn't really exist before, the streets where upgraded (almost western European Standard) and more.
Not all of that just for the Olympic Games, some had to be done anyway.


You might also think, the stadiums and everything is not used anymore?
they are, even those which are moved to other city's.
- Winter season 15/16 they had to close entrance to the ski areas, because they were full (I haven't seen this in the alps)
- The Laura Biathlon Center is now the State-runned Training-center 
- Formula 1 was already the 3th time there
- Even Germanys national soccer team stayed in Sochi during the Confederations Cup 2017
- FIFA World Cup matches will be held there
- During summertime, Sochi is full of Russian tourists (before and without the Krim crises or the Turkey dispute or the low Ruble)
- yearly Economic Forums were also established
- cinema movies were made, in and around there


Sochi 2014 was a prestige project. 
they wanted it, they paid for it and the made it. 
3 Years later we still discus about it, so they have an advertising success :grandpa: 






GEwinnen said:


> Russia is well known for being top country no 1 in terms of doping and corruption!
> 
> Sochi 2014 was insane, $50 billion for less than 2 weeks! This games were more expensive than all previous winter olympics together:bash:
> 
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Please ignore the trolls, and especially don't quote their posts, for the benefit of those of us who keep trolls on Ignore mode...


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

sion will obviously try to go thru without public voting, federal council will vote on this next week, and innsbruck will have to pass public voting this sunday. 

my feeling is whoever comes thru will be favorite, and if both it might become very interesting :colgate:


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

Insbruck / Austria has a Parliament Vote very soon, so it depends on which party wins.
In Sion its possible that someone starts a referendum, if they bypass a public vote.


I guess none of those 2 will finally hold the games. hno:




ElvisBC said:


> sion will obviously try to go thru without public voting, federal council will vote on this next week, and innsbruck will have to pass public voting this sunday.
> 
> my feeling is whoever comes thru will be favorite, and if both it might become very interesting :colgate:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I think one of those two will get the games in the end, unless qatar bids, of course :colgate:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

A critical referendum to be taken Sunday (October 15) across Innsbruck and Tirol could determine the fate of the Austrian 2026 Olympic Winter Games Bid, and more importantly it could set the tone of the entire race and how the International Olympic Committee (IOC) governs itself moving forward.

https://gamesbids.com/eng/robs-bidb...um-sunday-could-set-tone-of-olympic-bid-race/

***

The Swiss Federal Council postponed plans to decide whether to grant financial support for the Sion 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Games bid.

According to Swiss newspaper Le Temps, there was an intense government debate over the merits of a Sion 2026 candidacy proposed by Sports Minister Guy Parmelin, and the financial guarantees required by the International Olympic Committee (IOC). Two ministers were in opposition of the proposal and requests were made for further information regarding the plans that wasn’t readily available. Parmelin will provide further details in response to the opposition at a future meeting. Opponents were most concerned about the possibility of writing a “blank cheque” to cover any cost overruns that the Games may generate.

If Sion 2026 gets the go-ahead, the decision would still need to be rubber-stamped by the Federal Council in the Spring. Should Sion 2026 receive that approval, it will have until March 31, 2018 to file an application with the IOC. The Swiss public will then have their say in a binding referendum that would be held next fall. 

https://gamesbids.com/eng/featured/...o-support-sion-2026-olympic-winter-games-bid/


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Innsbruck Out Of 2026 Olympic Bid As Failed Referendum Adds To IOC Headaches*
> By Robert Livingstone | Published Oct 15, 2017
> 
> Innsbruck’s Olympic Winter Games bid was stopped dead in its tracks Sunday after it was narrowly defeated in a public referendum across Innsbruck and Tirol.
> ...


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

So, Innsbruck is out. Same result at *ALL* referendum about OG bids: that's interesting.
But of course, no need any referendum in Paris.

I bet that Sion will get it. After all, Switzerland never hosted since Saint-Moritz 1948: great choice but why Sion instead of Lausanne ?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Salt Lake City has formed an exploratory committee to decide if the city will bid to host the Winter Olympics in either 2026 or 2030.

The group made up of elected officials, business leaders and one key member of the organizing committee for the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City said Monday that it plans to make a recommendation to state leaders by Feb. 1.

The USOC has until next March to pick a city; those expressing interest are Salt Lake City, Denver and Reno, Nevada.

The city had previously estimated it could put on a Winter Olympics for about $2 billion, but the committee will come up with a new cost estimate, said Jeff Robbins, the president and CEO of the Utah Sports Commission.

http://www.espn.com/olympics/story/_/id/21045352/salt-lake-city-forms-committee-weigh-olympics-bid


----------



## chmoma2 (Sep 3, 2017)

because in Lausanne there are no mountains.
Sion is surrounded by mountains but some events will anyway be held in Lausanne.
Probably everything on ice.








eomer said:


> So, Innsbruck is out. Same result fot all referendum about OG bid: that's interesting.
> But of course, no need any referendum in Paris.
> 
> I bet that Sion will get it. After all, Switzerland never hosted since Saint-Moritz 1948: great choice but why Sion instead of Lausanne ?


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

eomer said:


> So, Innsbruck is out. Same result fot all referendum about OG bid: that's interesting.
> But of course, no need any referendum in Paris.
> 
> I bet that Sion will get it. After all, Switzerland never hosted since Saint-Moritz 1948: great choice but why Sion instead of Lausanne ?


yepp, they're getting it served on the silver plate!


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Sion 2026 Olympic Bid Receives Crucial Federal Backing*
> By Robert Livingstone | Published Oct 18, 2017
> 
> The Swiss Federal Government Wednesday finally agreed in principal to back a bid for the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Games from Sion after preliminary talks last week stalled and had delayed the decision.
> ...


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Palace of water sports of Nizhny Tagil*

*Palace skating Nizhny Tagil*


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

yepp, swiss were smart. first they let austrians kick themselves out of the race and then they more or less confirmed the bid. they are going to be the front runner there, no doubt! I heard Telemark might bid too, but at this point it sounds like Sion is the city to beat!


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

IF Sion can make it through the entire bidding process, and maintain public and government support, then for sure it's going to be hard for any other city to beat them!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*UCP leader Kenney wary about potential Calgary Olympic bid*
Calgary Herald _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2017

*United Conservative Party Leader Jason Kenney is also leery about a Calgary bid for the 2026 Winter Olympics.
*
Calgary city council says it needs the support of the provincial and federal governments to move forward on a potential bid — and wants an answer by the end of the year.

Premier Rachel Notley struck a cautious note earlier this week, saying the NDP government had to wade through “conflicting information” to determine whether there would be a benefit to hosting the Olympics in Calgary.

Kenney — who is currently running for the Calgary-Lougheed legislature seat — said Friday he would also reserve judgment on an Olympic bid.

“Everybody in principle would love to have the Olympics. But nobody wants a fiscal boondoggle,” he said in an interview following his address to the Alberta Urban Municipalities Association.

“I think very often the economic benefits of these things are overstated.”

The Calgary Bid Exploration Committee estimates that hosting the Olympics would carry a $4.6-billion price tag, offset by revenue of $2.2 billion, plus associated economic benefits. That would require $1.2 billion in funding from the federal government and another $1.2 billion from the province and other potential funders.

“We want to be very careful and deliberative about this issue because it has huge implications,” said Kenney, who earlier this year opposed an Olympic bid as he ran for the Progressive Conservative leadership.

“I think we have to look at all the information available and make a hard-headed decision about it, partly because the province is broke.”

Council moved ahead on the Olympic bid this week only after a controversy arose over internal reports questioning the economic spinoff from hosting the Games, as Calgary had done previously in 1988.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sapporo prepares to make bid for 2026 Winter Olympics*

The Japanese Olympic Committee and city of Sapporo announced Wednesday they will enter a dialogue process over a potential bid to host the 2026 Winter Olympics. JOC president Tsunekazu Takeda and Sapporo mayor Katsuhiro Akimoto made the announcement at a press conference after holding talks in Tokyo. Akimoto said the city on Japan's northernmost main island of Hokkaido would look to make use of already existing facilities so as not to financially burden future generations. (...)

In the dialogue stage, Sapporo and the JOC will discuss with IOC experts their hosting plans, including how to reduce costs expected to be between 430 billion and 450 billion yen ($3.8-4 billion), before making a final decision on whether to go ahead with the bid. "We would like to polish our hosting plans while taking advice from the IOC," Akimoto said. (...)

https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...res-to-make-bid-for-2026-winter-olympics.html


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

ElvisBC said:


> yepp, swiss were smart. first they let austrians kick themselves out of the race and then they more or less confirmed the bid. they are going to be the front runner there, no doubt!* I heard Telemark might bid too*, but at this point it sounds like Sion is the city to beat!


Hardly a chance. The Telemark bidding proposal was met with extensive ridicule in Norwegian press. And after the bidding process for Oslo 2022, the public got rather fed up with the whole idea. Hosting the Olympics would involve shelling out vast amounts of money and suspending everyday life for several weeks so the IOC can have their luxury party. 

The appeal of the Lillehammer Olympics was how "pedestrian" they were. There is a Norwegian term, "folkelig", which is hard to translate, but means something along the lines of "for/of the people". Popular, if you like, in the original meaning of the word. The games were rather small, culture was at the forefront, and the sponsors stood patiently in the background, making money but making no big deal. Everybody was allowed in on the fun. Now everything has to happen under sponsor banners, the IOC have to be treated like kings (literally demanding a reception with the king), everybody but the sponsors have to piss off somewhere unseen, the IOC gets to micromanage the host city/country for the occasion, which by the way should be honoured by the privilege to get to take the bill for the festivities. 

In short, the locals are treated like crap, have to pay for everything, all benefits go to the sponsors or to the IOC, and non-affiliates are requested to go into hiding and never ever utter the word "Olympics" lest they be sued to oblivion. The whole ordeal is expensive (although it always has been), undignified and saturated with corporatism (which are somewhat new additions). It'd take a complete change of the recipe, and at least a couple of consecutive demonstrations of new and more "folkelig" Winter Olympics to get the Norwegian opinion to back something like this ever again.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Lillehammer Olympics were great, we were there for the first week, had really great time! Even met Paul Kariya in the restaurant, he and two other people sat next to us, they had awful steak salad (his words), was funny 

Obviously shame that less and less countries display true interest to do Winter Olympics!


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

While I am biased towards Calgary winning the bids; objectively I can see the bid coming down to a couple of cities:

Sion, Switzerland

Stockholm, Sweden


With the underdog of course being Ezurum, Turkey. I have high doubts Sapporo is going to win mainly because it would basically mean the 3rd time in a row that Asia will host the Winter Games, and I suspect that the IOC really prefers to do a rotation.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> While I am biased towards Calgary winning the bids; objectively I can see the bid coming down to a couple of cities:
> 
> Sion, Switzerland
> 
> Stockholm, Sweden


That would be nos.1 and 2. If they falter, it will be:

#3 - Graz-Schmadling 

#4 - Milat'rino bid. 

The IOC really wants a Euro host for 2026; however, they at least have the US, Almaty and Norway bids lined up for 2030. If Calgary doesn't get 2026, it may NOT get 2030 because Hamilton, Ontario wants the Centennial edtion of the Commonwealth Games in 2030. But it looks like the IOC may have enough hosts for the next 2 Winter Games. A double awarding next year? Possibly.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *NOCS FROM SEVEN COUNTRIES ON THREE CONTINENTS CONFIRM INTEREST IN STAGING THE OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES 2026*
> 03 APR 2018
> 
> THE INTERNATIONAL OLYMPIC COMMITTEE (IOC) TODAY ANNOUNCED THAT SEVEN NATIONAL OLYMPIC COMMITTEES (NOCS) HAVE EXPRESSED OFFICIAL INTEREST IN HOSTING THE OLYMPIC WINTER GAMES 2026 – WITH OTHERS ALREADY CONSIDERING 2030 AND BEYOND, INCLUDING THE UNITED STATES OLYMPIC COMMITTEE. THIS IS THE FIRST GROUP BENEFITTING ENTIRELY FROM THE OLYMPIC AGENDA 2020 REFORMS, WHICH OFFER A COST-EFFICIENT, TRANSPARENT AND FLEXIBLE DELIVERY OF THE GAMES FROM CANDIDATURE THROUGH TO LEGACY.
> ...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think it will come down to Austria v. Sweden; but Graz-Schmadling is, obviously, the more compact and feasible bid.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I still think Sion will get it unless public vote screws it up!




P.S. no Tagil? hno: :shocked: :colgate:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> I still think Sion will get it unless public vote screws it up!


If they didn't get it in their first 3 tries, they won't on the 4th. The Swiss get stingier with each new round.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

My rankings

*Front-runner*s: Austria, Sweden, Switzerland (waiting on referendum)

*Outsiders, having existing infrastructure*: Italy, Canada, Japan

*Dark horse*: Turkey



> I think it will come down to Austria v. Sweden; but *Graz-Schmadling* is, obviously, the more compact and feasible bid.


Graz could invite Arnold Schwarzeneger to be an ambassador.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

CaliforniaJones said:


> My rankings
> 
> *Front-runner*s: Austria, Sweden, Switzerland (waiting on referendum)
> 
> ...


Don‘t think so, since they stripped his name off of the local stadium they have no relation whatsoever.

I do not see Graz/Schladming as front runner at all, but if Sion pulls back anything is possible. An alpine country is by default a very strong candidate!


----------



## DamC (Nov 11, 2014)

Do you know which indoor venues the Graz bid plans to use?

The only info I've seen is that "most ice events would take place in Graz" but the city only has a 4k hockey rink and a multipurpose hall that seems to be able hold around 5k people in sports mode...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

DamC said:


> Do you know which indoor venues the Graz bid plans to use?
> 
> The only info I've seen is that "most ice events would take place in Graz" but the city only has a 4k hockey rink and a multipurpose hall that seems to be able hold around 5k people in sports mode...


Haven;t you heard? Graz will use the extra stadia/arenas from Qater 2022; and after Graz uses them in February 2026, they will be flown to Morocco for the 2026 World Cup in November-December of that year?? :nuts:


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

So happy to see so many cities interested in the winter games, I think PyeongChang was successful enough to cause interest from other countries. 

I think Turkey would be an interesting bid, just to get something different from Europe and Asia. Although I would love a bid from Santiago in Chile or Bariloche in Argentina, but that won't happen anything time soon.


----------



## Cremonese (Mar 8, 2018)

CIO will select as usual, eg following bribes and political favours.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> *Stockholm 2026 Still Seeking Political Backing For Olympic Winter Games Bid*
> 
> This week Sweden’s Capital Stockholm was named by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) among seven as a city interested in hosting the 2026 Olympic Winter Games. *The letter-of-interest* written by the Swedish Olympic Committee (SOK), *however, does not reflect the will of necessary government partners *who will need to climb on board the project if the bid is to move forward to the final ballot.* Last April Stockholm’s Mayor Karin Wanngård almost ended the bid by proclaiming that government support for the effort would not be forthcoming*, but Swedish Olympic officials continued the project hoping new bidding rules and new efforts would change opinions. *Wanngård told Mitt i that the situation has not changed, and at this point she is unwilling to back the bid.* The “wide political majority” she expects before moving the project forward does not exist.


https://gamesbids.com/eng/winter-ol...litical-backing-for-olympic-winter-games-bid/



> *Calgary City Council to discuss whether to hold referendum on 2026 Winter Olympic bid next week*
> 
> The Canadian city is one of seven potential bids to have officially registered interest to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) by the deadline of March 31. This does not definitely mean it will go ahead, though, and the Candidature stage of the contest does not officially begin until October. *Provincial and Federal Governments confirmed last week that they would financially pledge a combined CAD$10.5 million* (£5.8 million/$8.1 million/€6.6 million)* to support the formation of a Bid Corporation.* A spokesperson for the Premier of Alberta has now confirmed that this funding has been committed *but that a public ballot would be required before any money could be pledged to hosting the Games.* *This suggests that a decision not to hold a referendum by the City Council on Tuesday could risk the whole future of the bid.*


https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...ferendum-on-2026-winter-olympic-bid-next-week


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

My choices for a number of reasons would be Stockholm for 2026 and Denver for 2030.


Erzurum is a longshot and there is no way that after PyeongChang and Beijing another emerging market is chosen over an established one in the near future.

Austria should preferably bid with Salzburg or Innsbruck in the long run because they are lot more marketable brands internationally.

Same with Switzerland. There are many better cities to show to the world.

Calgary is too early after Vancouver 2010 and with Agenda 2020 in mind a Quebec City bid in the future would be finally feasible. This would also be the first time the Winter Games would be held in the canadian east.

Italy is kind of in the same boat. Too early after 2006 and the Summer Games in 2032/2036/2042 should be their target anyway.


Now on to my choices.

*Stockholm:* It's crazy that a country like Sweden with such a rich winter sport tradition has never hosted Winter Games. Stockholm is a big enough city to make use of all the ice venues after the games and leave no white elephants behind and a lot of it is already in place. 
Friends Arena for the ceremonies.
Globen for ice hockey.
Tele2 arena could be used as a multi purpose venue for multiple sports. (curling, short track, etc.)
The alpine skiing events could be held in Åre. The nordic ones in Falun.

*Denver:* While Salt Lake city makes a lot of sense economically because pretty much all venues are already in place and would only need minor renovations. I am a little bit romantic in the idea that I prefer differing hosts. Also while I never been there, from an outsiders perspective Denver (&Aspen) seems a lot more appealing and sexy than SLC.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ReNaHtEiM said:


> on to my choices.
> 
> *Stockholm:* It's crazy that a country like Sweden with such a rich winter sport tradition has never hosted Winter Games. Stockholm is a big enough city to make use of all the ice venues after the games and leave no white elephants behind and a lot of it is already in place.
> Friends Arena for the ceremonies.
> ...


Because the political support for a Swedish bid is still so IFFY, plus their 3 clusters (Stockholm, Åre-Falun and Sigulda, Latvia for the sliding events) are quite far apart, Graz-Schmadling (if I were an IOC voter) is more convenient. Plus it appears there is strong public support in the Styria region of Austria.

Also, re your choice of Denver for 2030, I think that Reno-Tahoe is sexier than Salt Lake; but the Reno-Tahoe bid's main drawback is that 2028 will already be in California. However, it's not just the alpine events in a Reno-Tahoe bid that would be on the California side of that bid, but they will be using Sacramento, I understand, for either Figure Skating and/or Ice Hockey. So, too much California for 2 consecutive Olympics Games. Denver, however, will have some 'splaining" to do about turning back the award in 1976.


----------



## dcsmithers (May 30, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> Because the political support for a Swedish bid is still so IFFY, plus their 3 clusters (Stockholm, Åre-Falun and Sigulda, Latvia for the sliding events) are quite far apart


First time in this sub-forum so apologies for jumping in. The only thing I will say about this is that it will prove the spread-out concept if it works, so that could be a reason for the IOC to go for it. They do have hurdles, especially on the political side, but if they pull through there is little doubt that they would do a good job organisationally. The main thing is atmosphere, and the inability to do snow/ice/sliding in one day (apart from the ski/snowboard parallel slalom and big air in Stockholm). The sleeper trains to Åre and the fast ferry to Riga will be busy.

On a related note: the current idea (see the map) is to only use Falun for Nordic combined and to use a new venue in Stockholm for cross-country and biathlon. I actually hope, as they are going to Åre anyway, that they use the ski stadium in Östersund for biathlon. Small consolation after the three unsuccessful Olympic bids, but it's a great facility, and Östersund is on the railway line to Åre...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

/\/\ What the Swedish 2026 bid really means is at least 3 villages + another 3 media villages (6 village mayors); and that also means 3 chefs de mission per team, etc. So I don't know that this will really be a very cohesive Olympic Games. Of course, if the IOC has no choice, then so be it. 

But if Sion falls, and Austria can get it together, I think the Austrian bid would be far more attractive than this completely spread-out Swedish bid -- and which would also kill a Lillehammer bid for 2030. So you know that the Norwegians won't be voting for Sweden 2026. They will probably vote for Calgary or Sapporo.


----------



## dcsmithers (May 30, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> /\/\ What the Swedish 2026 bid really means is at least 3 villages + another 3 media villages (6 village mayors); and that also means 3 chefs de mission per team, etc. So I don't know that this will really be a very cohesive Olympic Games. Of course, if the IOC has no choice, then so be it.


This is less of an issue than it seems. Turin and Sochi both had three Olympic villages, and both Vancouver and PyeongChang had two. Sochi and Vancouver also had two media centres, and PyeongChang had a media centre in the Gangneung media village in addition to the main press centre at Alpensia. (Press were also accommodated in a number of hotels and not just the media village.) The media mostly care about comfortable accommodation and quick access to venues, and most specialise by sport. The main issue is people not being able to travel to see (say) sliding and snow sports on the same day. In practice the extent of coast/mountain travel is limited, so it may just work, especially if there is some variety in events in each of the hubs (apart from Sigulda). Maybe...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

dcsmithers said:


> #1 - This is less of an issue than it seems. Turin and Sochi both had three Olympic villages, and both Vancouver and PyeongChang had two. Sochi and Vancouver also had two media centres, and PyeongChang had a media centre in the Gangneung media village in addition to the main press centre at Alpensia. (Press were also accommodated in a number of hotels and not just the media village.) The media mostly care about comfortable accommodation and quick access to venues, and most specialise by sport.
> 
> #2 - The main issue is people not being able to travel to see (say) sliding and snow sports on the same day. In practice the extent of coast/mountain travel is limited, so it may just work, especially if there is some variety in events in each of the hubs (apart from Sigulda). Maybe...


#1 - Of course, it is. It means triple/sextuple the cost, care and security concerns for 3/6 villages.

#2 - Well, with the IOC encouraging bids to use existing venues elsewhere, the days of sports fans taking in 2 or 3 different sports in one day is gone -- especially for the Winter games. Fans for sliding sports, or the alpine events, will just have to set aside at least 2 days to reach and stay at one of those far-flung venues. That's the price for "cheaper" Olympics (and World Cups): good for the hotels, not for the fans.


----------



## dcsmithers (May 30, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> #1 - Of course, it is. It means triple/sextuple the cost, care and security concerns for 3/6 villages.


I guess my point is that this is no more expensive or logistically challenging than at present. Beijing 2022, for example, is planning three villages for its clusters in Beijing, Yanqing and Zhangjiakou, as well and lots of media hotels. This is not new, just spread out more.



> #2 - Well, with the IOC encouraging bids to use existing venues elsewhere, the days of sports fans taking in 2 or 3 different sports in one day is gone -- especially for the Winter games. Fans for sliding sports, or the alpine events, will just have to set aside at least 2 days to reach and stay at one of those far-flung venues. That's the price for "cheaper" Olympics (and World Cups): good for the hotels, not for the fans.


This is sadly true--the best thing about the Olympics (especially the winter ones) is the feel that they encompass the place they're in. Planners are determined, though, to avoid a very scattered regional plan like Albertville 1992, where there were *seven* athlete hotels and it was not easy to get around that part of the Alps.










The Sion plan reminds me a little of Albertville (and of Turin 2006) though Swiss trains are very efficient and the distances appear to be far shorter.

It should be possible to plan for some variety in each cluster where spectators can still do this. The Stockholm plan looks to do this--in the city itself at least the plan is both varied and compact. 
There is also overnight travel, as the Russians are doing for free at this year's World Cup. We may want to see how this turns out...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

dcsmithers said:


> the Russians are doing for free at this year's World Cup. We may want to see how this turns out...


Yeah, #1 - Nothing new -- but my point is, in choosing between say, one or 2 major villages that are what? 40 km apart, say for example, in the Graz-Schmadling bid (or how will Sion be situated) vs. Stockholm - Are/Falun (187 km) or Stockholm to Sigulda (how many overnight ferries will it run? Plus, w/ border, custom, immigration checkpoints yet). the Swedish bid is really problematic. Not impossible, but NOT conducive to a very "cohesive" Olympic Games. 

#2 -Train from Stockholm to Sigulda? :nuts: Also, how can you compare trains this summer to trains running through mountain passes in the winter? Plannser have to allow for 2-3-4 days' variance of schedules if that's the case.


----------



## dcsmithers (May 30, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> Yeah, #1 - Nothing new -- but my point is, in choosing between say, one or 2 major villages that are what? 40 km apart, say for example, in the Graz-Schmadling bid (or how will Sion be situated) vs. Stockholm - Are/Falun (187 km) or Stockholm to Sigulda (how many overnight ferries will it run? Plus, w/ border, custom, immigration checkpoints yet). the Swedish bid is really problematic. Not impossible, but NOT conducive to a very "cohesive" Olympic Games.
> 
> #2 -Train from Stockholm to Sigulda? :nuts: Also, how can you compare trains this summer to trains running through mountain passes in the winter? Plannser have to allow for 2-3-4 days' variance of schedules if that's the case.


I'm not Swedish, and not really trying to defend them; I'm more trying to see how it could work. The IOC will have to try something like this at least once (to see if it works) and this is probably the best candidate for it. Having been to two winter games the athletes don't really move between villages (except for, maybe, the ceremonies) so "cohesion" may not matter as much in practice. The main people moving between clusters will be Olympic Family, who will likely fly between them on special charters. If this works then Helsinki (which wants to bid someday) could also revisit the concept.

*EDIT:* I've edited this as my tone was probably too direct; for that I apologise.

It turns out that Graz has a website. A map of the bid is below; the red dots are proposed competition venues:










The bid is not _that_ compact; Graz and Schladming are 170km apart by road (136km as the crow flies) according to Google. They are also thinking of using the track in Schönau am Königsee for sliding and the oval in Inzell for speed skating. Ice hockey is also in Vienna, Linz and Klagenfurt; I'm surprised that they are not (yet?) proposing to use the Salzburgarena given the proximity of the city to the two Bavarian venues.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Calgary 2026 Olympic Bid Could End Monday If City Council Votes To Exit Race


> Calgary’s 2026 Olympic Winter Games bid is at risk of ending Monday (April 16) when the project faces a City Council vote on the continuation of the project. A motion to consider shuttering the two-year-old project to pursue the city’s second Winter Games was passed by a 9-1 vote Tuesday.


GamesBids


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Calgary Olympic bid could be deep-sixed Monday*
http://olympics.nbcsports.com/2018/04/11/calgary-2026-olympic-bid/
http://calgarysun.com/opinion/columnists/bell-calgary-olympic-bid-could-be-deep-sixed-monday



> The future of Calgary’s 2026 Winter Olympic bid will be determined by a city council vote early next week. Calgary mayor Naheed Nenshi said the bid was “a bit in the ditch” on Tuesday, according to Canadian media. “The question is, is it worth pulling it out of the ditch or not, and I think it is,” Nenshi said. “It’s not a good time to take the off-ramp. Give us until June to see the money, and then we can take the off-ramp if the money doesn’t work. “I think it would be a real shame for council to not to try to pull this thing out of the ditch between now and June.”
> 
> “I get the impression that people are changing their minds, members on council are changing their minds, and I’m not sure there is majority support to go forward,” said council member Druh Farrell, who put forward the motion for next week’s vote, according to the Calgary Herald. “Unless there’s a lot of lobbying and arm-twisting and leg-twisting that goes on in the next four or five days, I think this [Olympic bid] is dead,” council member Diane Colley-Urquhart said, according to the newspaper.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

/\/\ Last September, it took me like 7.5 hours of train travel to get to Geneva from Salzburg. Train left Salzburg around 9:35 am; switched trains in ZUrich, w/ a 45 minute transfer time; and then I got into Geneva like 5:20 pm. And that was going 2nd class; it was already quite expensive but a nice way to travel. 

If Calgary shuts down, and push comes to shove, the IOC could end up giving 2026 to Sapporo; and then locking in the USA for Winter 2030 -- hence another double award even if they announced that they weren't doing that. The IOC should also consider moving its headquarters out of Switzerland if Sion fails again.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

calgary voted for the olympics (city council vote, not public vote, 9:6 in favour of calgary bid)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe this is what Calgary needs to get a replacement for McMahon Stadium (Canadian Football) and the Saddledome (hockey).


----------



## moa2 (May 18, 2009)

Zagreb hopes to host the Winter Olympic Games in 2026. Zagreb is the capital of Croatia. Some events of the Games would also take place at Bjelolasica (ski resort 90 km south of Zagreb), a mountain resort in the Gorski Kotar part of Croatia, as well in Delnice area for Nordic disciplines, and Ljubljana capital of Slovenia. A bid was considered for the 2022 Olympics, but mayor Milan Bandić concluded that the city was not yet prepared, and that European Universities Games were more important for time being.

For now this is purely civic initiative, but is expected that mayor of Zagreb and Croatian Olympic Committee start preparatory actions regarding bid.

Zagreb 2026 would take the concept with "Games in the City". In addition, renovated Maksimir stadium will be the places for the Opening Ceremony and Closing Ceremony. The Victory Ceremonies will be held on Ban Jelačić Square for events in Zagreb Zone, as well as in the main market square in Delnice for events hosted in Gorski Kotar Zone.
List of proposed venues:

Zagreb Area

* Medvednica – snowboarding, freestyle, alpine skiing (slalom, giant slalom)
* Samoborsko gorje – bobsleigh, luge, skeleton
* Arena Zagreb – ice hockey
* Dom Sportova (renovated) – figure skating and short track
* Zagreb Fair (new) – speed skating arena
* Dom Sportova (Small hall) – curling
* Maksimir Stadium - Opening/Closing ceremony
* University Campus Borongaj - Olympic Village

Gorski Kotar Area

* Bjelolasica – alpine skiing
* Delnice – Nordic skiing, Ski jumps, biathlon

Ljubljana Area

* Arena Stožice – ice hockey

Zagreb has great experience in organizing highest ranking competitions: 1976 UEFA European Championship, 1987 Summer Universiade, 1989 EuroBasket, 2000 and 2018 European Men's Handball Championship, 2009 World Men's Handball Championship, 2010 European Water Polo Championship, 1974,1979, 2008 and 2013 European Figure Skating Championship

Zagreb has also great experince in organizing winter events of the highest rank:
Snow Queen Trophy is a World Cup alpine ski race in Zagreb, Croatia. The men's and women's slalom races take place on the Medvednica mountaintop Sljeme, just north of Zagreb, usually in early January. The women's race debuted in 2005 and the men's event was added three years later in 2008. The events are held on the red run ski track on Medvednica, starting at an elevation of 985 m (3,232 ft) and ending at 785 m (2,575 ft). Besides the city events in Moscow and Munich, it is the only World Cup event held near a large metropolitan area.
The race has been known to attract up to 25,000 spectators, making it one of the largest and the most visited race on the World Cup calendar.










KHL Medveščak Zagreb is a Croatian ice hockey club based in Zagreb currently plays in the Austrian Hockey League (EBEL), played for last 4 years (2013-2017) in best European league Kontinental Hockey League, hosting events in Dom Sportova Hall, and Arena Zagreb 










Zagreb is host of the Figure Skating competition with one of the longest tradition in Europe - The Golden Spin of Zagreb, first time held in December 1967, Zagreb also hosted 4 European Figure Skating Championships


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

/\/\ Fake news. Zagreb did NOT even submit an early proposal to the IOC. Perhaps if your mountains qualify, 2030 is Zagreb's next best shot. Too late for 2026.


----------



## moa2 (May 18, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> /\/\ Fake news. Zagreb did NOT even submit an early proposal to the IOC. Perhaps if your mountains qualify, 2030 is Zagreb's next best shot. Too late for 2026.


as it states in text: For now this is purely civic initiative...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

But what good is a civic initiative for a year that will go to someone else? Set it for 2030; makes the initiative a little more credible.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

2030 is Tagil, noone else has any chance :colgate:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I think regarding every Olympic Games that is held in a year ending in the number 6, something goes wrong. All of the 2026 Winter Olympics host cities will be using venues that are just too far away from the host city's immediate area. I'm just not a big fan of.using faraway venues, because it will mean hours wasted traveling to the competition venue (for the athletes _and_ the spectators, more so for the spectators wanting to get back to the main host city after each competition is over). I would like to evaluate the flaws and downsides of some of the 2026 Candidate Cities:

*Sion, Switzerland:* Despite a few ski resorts/areas nearby, Sion can't possibly accommodate the indoor arenas needed to host the ice events, which would just be too much to handle for a a small town of 35,000. The Sion bid includes venues within a square connecting Lausanne, Martigny, Visp, and Bern. Essentially, they could have let Lausanne or Bern be the candidate city instead, and Sion, Martigny, and/or Visp be the assistants to either of them.

*Sapporo, Japan:* Sapporo was already the host of the 1972 Winter Games, plus its election could mean East Asia will have held three straight Winter Games (after PyeongChang in 2018 and Beijing in 2022).

*Stockholm, Sweden:* Stockholm plans to host its snow events in Åre. The problem with this? Åre is actually around 520 km (320 mi) away from the host city. By comparison, Zhangjiakou is around 220 km (140 mi) from the centre of Beijing). Also, Stockholm wants to use an existing rack in Latvia as part of its bid. The distance between Stockholm and Siguida is less than the distance between Stockholm and Åre. The IOC is keen for bid cities not to construct sliding venues from scratch in favor of using existing facilities, even if they're outside the host country, or if the venues that a city is trying to avoid building are meant to be temporary. Similarly, the Sion bid is considering the use of a speed skating venue in the Netherlands. Why can't a new speed skating arena just be built within Switzerland?

*Calgary, Canada:* Aside from the city needing to build a brand-new major indoor arena and football stadium, in order to help reduce costs, it has been proposed that some alpine/ski jumping events be held in Whistler, British Columbia, and some other events be held in Edmonton to reduce the amount of brand-new venues and infrastructure that would need to be built in the Calgary area. The problem with this? Both those cities are just too far away, Whistler more so than Edmonton, and spectators staying in Calgary for the Games wouldn't be willing to go to Whistler for just one competition, and I think attendance for any events the Calgary bid proposes for Whistler will be extremely low. Besides, Whistler had already been used in the 2010 Winter Games at Vancouver. Why not just upgrade the alpine/ski-jumping facilities that were used during the 1988 Winter Games instead?

I guess I'll just have to go with the Erzurum bid...


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

/\/\ Uhmm . . . you're forgetting there are Austrian and Italian bids waiting as well.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2026 Olympics: Switzerland is out*
Voters in the Valais Canton have overwhelmingly said no to a bid for the 2026 Games.
The final result of the the June 10 referendum showed 54% of the voters opposed the Olympic bid.
It's the fourth time in 10 years for a Swiss winter bid to fail with a plebiscite.
http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__63718/Title__Sion-Voters-Reject-2026-Olympics/292/Articles

***
Who's left?
- Calgary (Canada)
- Cortina d'Ampezzo or Milan or Turin (Italy)
- Erzerum (Turkey)
- Graz (Austria)
- Sapporo (Japan)
- Stockholm (Sweden)


----------



## Molino Dorino M6 (Aug 28, 2017)

IThomas said:


> *2026 Olympics: Switzerland is out*
> Voters in the Valais Canton have overwhelmingly said no to a bid for the 2026 Games.
> The final result of the the June 10 referendum showed 54% of the voters opposed the Olympic bid.
> It's the fourth time in 10 years for a Swiss winter bid to fail with a plebiscite.
> ...


Sapporo is going to bid for 2030 edition. 

I think it could be an interesting race between Milan, Calgary and Graz


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope Graz will get it!!


----------



## Molino Dorino M6 (Aug 28, 2017)

nenad_kgdc said:


> I hope Graz will get it!!


Why not Milan, a really sparkling city? Milan has got the straight to think a fantastic edition and using Valtellina for sking venues.


----------



## Cremonese (Mar 8, 2018)

Molino Dorino M6 said:


> Sapporo is going to bid for 2030 edition.
> 
> I think it could be an interesting race between Milan, Calgary and Graz


Milan rofl


----------



## Cremonese (Mar 8, 2018)

Molino Dorino M6 said:


> Why not Milan, a really sparkling city? Milan has got the straight to think a fantastic edition and using Valtellina for sking venues.


Milan is not really sparkling, it is actually kinda ugly and not representing Olympic spirit, nor a decent mountain background


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW. Another one?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Barcelona Could Be Available To Host 2026 Winter Olympics If Current Bid Race Collapses*
https://gamesbids.com/eng/winter-ol...inter-olympics-if-current-bid-race-collapses/

Government officials in Barcelona, Spain are open to the possibility of hosting the 2026 Olympic Winter Games after meetings were held between sports administrators and International Olympic Committee (IOC) Vice President Juan Antonio Samaranch.

Samaranch and IOC Deputy Director Pere Miró met with the Catalon Director General of Sport Gerard Figueras to discuss the prospect of a future Winter Games bid by the Catalan Capital – most likely in 2030 – however 2026 was not ruled out.

The IOC has asked for details of the Barcelona project to study within 16 days, and although the deadline to express interest for 2026 expired this past March, the IOC is reportedly willing to discuss the option as the current list of interested cities dwindles (...)

Though a Barcelona 2026 bid would face challenges similar to its European counterparts, the city offers a viable option for the IOC should all other bets fall through. The IOC has made it known that it seeks a traditional winter sports site for the 2026 Games and many understand that to describe Western Europe. (...)

A Barcelona bid would leverage the IOC’s Olympic Agenda 2020 reforms to propose a feasible and sustainable Games plan. With a regional footprint, few venues would need to be constructed and sliding events could be staged in Albertville, France. (...)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italian govt supports Olympic bid*
http://www.torinoggi.it/2018/07/06/...atura-italiana-ma-la-citta-sara-scelta-d.html

"The government supports the candidacy of Italy for the 2026 Olympic Winter Games" said Giancarlo Giorgetti, Secretary of the Council of Ministers, with responsibility for Sports Affairs. "CONI must choose the city, respecting certain economics and environmental sustainability conditions".

On July 10, the Italian National Olympic Committee will announce the Italian candidated city: Cortina d'Ampezzo or Milan or Turin.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

The rate things are going, I'm guessing the IOC could just pick 2 cities each from Europe, North America and Asia and have them on a constant rotation. For example, Calgary and Salt Lake City for North America.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

swifty78 said:


> The rate things are going, I'm guessing the IOC could just pick 2 cities each from . . .


That would put the bookies out of business.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

My favorites: Milan vs Stockolm
Outsiders: Sapporo, Calgary
Longshot: Erzurum

Barcelona could be the safe card.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Btw, I am officially withdrawing my bid to host the Winter Olympics in 2026. :lol:


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Barcelona could be the safe card.


Barcelona might not even be in Spain by 2026 and doesn't have a speed skating rink, ski jump hill, or bobsledding track. I do not understand why anyone would see Barcelona as a safe pair of hands.


----------



## Molino Dorino M6 (Aug 28, 2017)

CaliforniaJones said:


> My favorites: Milan vs Stockolm
> Outsiders: Sapporo, Calgary
> Longshot: Erzurum
> 
> Barcelona could be the safe card.


I wonder if Sapporo is going to bid for 2026 edition or will be a 4 horses race?
Don't we know if Sapporo will run or no for this edition?


----------



## CurraduGianfigliazzi (Jul 1, 2018)

Italian Government supporting Torino 2026, i guess than can easily win over the few remaining candidates. Forza Torino!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

CurraduGianfigliazzi said:


> Italian Government supporting Torino 2026, i guess than can easily win over the few remaining candidates. Forza Torino!


That would make sense. Make all the investments in 2006 finally pay off twenty years later. Only major problem is creating a new Olympic village; and Milan will still have to give up hosting the IOC Session next year. So, if Torino runs for 2026, it will be a double-loss for Milano.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

seems like noone wants "the winter crap" anymore, not even in alpine countries where people care about it and where they could easily get it .... really sad!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Nacre said:


> Barcelona might not even be in Spain by 2026 and doesn't have a speed skating rink, ski jump hill, or bobsledding track. I do not understand why anyone would see Barcelona as a safe pair of hands.


Umm... does anywhere in Spain even HAVE those? A legacy winter sports complex yes, but Jaca or Zaragoza might be a better bet, since the region has bid before in the past.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> seems like noone wants "the winter crap" anymore, not even in alpine countries where people care about it and where they could easily get it .... really sad!


It's not "winter crap". No one wants to host mega events like the Olympics in general anymore. The concept of bidding cities might unfortunately die out one day. But the bidding process is no stranger when it came to cities not wanting to bid anymore. Remember the farce of Montreal 1976? When LA the lone bidder for 1984 came in to save the day, we saw a resurgence in interested bidding cities for 1992 (Seoul 1988 had 2 bidders, themselves and Nagoya, Japan).

- Barcelona, Spain
- Paris, France
- Brisbane, Australia,
- Birmingham, United Kingdom
- Amsterdam, Netherlands
- Belgrade, Yugoslavia

All we need is another LA 84 to get things going again.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Calgary now front-runner for 2026 Winter Olympics, says online bid tracker



> Graz, Austria, a main contender for hosting the 2026 Winter Olympics, dropped out of the race late last week, leaving some wondering if the dwindling pool of candidates puts Calgary in a better position to win the bid.
> 
> Earlier this month, a CBC poll found that support for a Calgary Olympic bid was dropping. The poll, conducted by Janet Brown Opinion Research, suggested opposition to the bid sits at 44 per cent, and that 50 per cent of Calgarians support the bid — a seven-point drop since March.
> 
> ...


CBC


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Lord David said:


> It's not "winter crap". No one wants to host mega events like the Olympics in general anymore. The concept of bidding cities might unfortunately die out one day. But the bidding process is no stranger when it came to cities not wanting to bid anymore. Remember the farce of Montreal 1976? When LA the lone bidder for 1984 came in to save the day, we saw a resurgence in interested bidding cities for 1992 (Seoul 1988 had 2 bidders, themselves and Nagoya, Japan).
> 
> - Barcelona, Spain
> - Paris, France
> ...


That could be LA 28 next time


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*CONI delays decision on 2026 Winter Olympic bid candidate to as late as September*

The Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI) officially approves a 2026 Winter Olympics bid, but a decision on the country's bid city still needs to be made. CONI announced that it "has resolved to put forward to the IOC the nomination of one bid for 2026 Winter Olympics and Paralympic Games". CONI announced the creation of an evaluation board that will examine in detail the feasibility studies of all three cities (Cortina, Milan, Turin) and draw up a report to present to CONI's National Council. It could happen on either August 1 or September 10. The winning bid will be determined after the report is presented.

The feasibility studies were only turned into CONI on July 3. Three days later, the Italian government threw its official support behind the bid with stipulations for keeping costs in line and providing a legacy for after the Games. The evaluation board will review each bid using a set of 13 guidelines, many of which reflect the government's wishes. Other guidelines include the "full and unconditional support of the City Councils in question" and the "political support of the regions and/or provinces involved".


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

I would like to see this in central asia - Azerbaijan or Georgia for example


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

One day the Southern Hemisphere will be an option too - if only the IOC would be interested - Chile or NZ would be excellent !


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Marsupalami said:


> One day the Southern Hemisphere will be an option too - if only the IOC would be interested - Chile or NZ would be excellent !


It's NOT so much the IOC. It's the sponsors, i.e., the winter sponsors *in the northern hemisphere* CANNOT sell their winter products in the fall. And it's the sponsors AND the networks who grease the Olympic ski's.

Not to mention that the competition calendars of the various winter sports federations AND the training schedules of all the northern winter athletes ARE all calibrated to the northern seasons. So you would have to OVERTURN a WHOLE athletic world to allow for a September so. hemisphere WOGs to happen.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Nacre said:


> This is not the case anymore. Security costs, an increased number of athletes and sports, and decreased sports viewership of traditional Olympic sports in favor of football leagues has made it both more expensive for host cities and harder to find long term uses for the facilities afterwards.
> 
> Adjusted for inflation, the entire 1988 games cost only $1.5 billion in 2018 CAD. The cost of Calgary 2022 would be $5 billion in 2018 CAD even with all of the fabled Agenda 2022 reforms. That is a 333% growth over a period of only 30 years.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have any idea what Agenda 2020 is, to say what you said about it. Fabled? Thot, please? This is going to be fun.

Firstly, you're comparing apples with oranges. Athens and Rio weren't up to the task and over-extended themselves, and that is why they failed financially. Montréal was the victim of a terrible international economy in the 1970s and an arrogant, self-aggrandising mayor. Sochi tied in the costs of a major mountain highway and rail line into their budget, AND THEY HAD TO BUILD ALL OF THEIR VENUES FROM SCRATCH, which won't be required by Calgary.

Your argument does not take into account a lot of variables here. Of course the cost of everything has risen in 30 years. But so has the potential revenue. The GDP of Canada/Alberta/Calgary has increased multi-fold in the space of 30 years. So has the amount of sponsorship money. So has the contribution of the IOC. So has the price of tickets. So has the amount being spent on broadcasting rights. So has the amount spent on merchandise and memorabilia. Et al, Et al, Et al. These are all REVENUE sources that have moved with the times and are ripe for the picking, if you do it properly.

The flexibility of venues and scheduling has improved also thanks in part to Agenda 2020. The opportunity to use more temporary seating has changed in 30 years and flexibility on seating capacity is also part of Agenda 2020. The scheduling flexibility has changed as well. Calgary '88 was the first Winter Games to be stretched across two weeks (including THREE weekends) and that was with 14 (FOURTEEN) sports, not 10, like you mentioned - Calgary '88 had 4 (FOUR) demonstration sports as well as the official program of 10 (TEN). Before you go and check, those demo sports were Curling, Freestyle Skiing, Short Track and Disabled Skiing. So, hosting 15 sports should be no problem for Calgary 2026. Get your facts straight if you're going to get into an argument with me about anything Olympic-related.

Another fact: Calgary delivered a profitable Games in 1988 and they can again. The 1988 surplus was used to maintain sports facilities and civic buildings associated with the Games to make Calgary the main hub of winter sports in North America for a long time after the event. Not to mention the impact having the Games had on the long term success of Canadian Winter Olympic teams and the civic pride of Calgarians.

Also, and I'm on a roll - Based on current proposals (which are subject to change), only 2 (TWO) major venues (Community Arena and Fieldhouse near McMahon Stadium) have to be built this time (They don't even need CalgaryNEXT, whether it is built or not) - For 1988, 5 (FIVE) primary venues had to be built at extreme cost - Most of those only need minor work to be ready for a 2026 Games. Legacy venues like Canmore Nordic Centre (Biathlon & Cross-Country) and Nakiska Resort (Alpine) are internationally renowned Olympic-class venues. The Olympic Oval is still a world and Olympic-class venue. The Saddledome can still be usable in 2026. Canada Olympic Park can accommodate more sports than it did in 1988 and the Ski-Jump problem is solved by using the Whistler venue. Finally, Edmonton has indoor venues (Rogers, Northlands, the BUTTERDOME) that could plausibly be used for a range of sports if support is required.

Saying that a reason to not host the Games is people watching football leagues instead of the Olympics is a tad North American-centric. The increase in devices available to watch and the resulting changes to viewing habits means that the current delivery of Olympic coverage can be tailored to the individual (they can now watch live, or later on after the football), a luxury not available until well into the 21st century, and certainly not in 1988. You didn't think of that, did you?

Finally, security costs (Army, Navy, Air Force) are federal responsibilities, so the cost of that is not a burden to the city during the Games or in the decades that follow. So, no "financial ruin" at all to the city due to security costs.

Wow, I managed to shoot down all of your arguments. Quite easily, too. Thanks, I feel so much better about myself.

GO CALGARY! YOU CAN DO IT WITHOUT GOING INTO FINANCIAL RUIN!


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Sportsfan said:


> I don't think you have any idea what Agenda 2020 is, to say what you said about it.


I say "fabled" because it has not yet managed to achieve affordable costs for either Pyeongchang in 2018 or Tokyo in 2020.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/tokyo-2020-olympic-budget-1.4461801



Sportsfan said:


> Your argument does not take into account a lot of variables here. Of course the cost of everything has risen in 30 years. But so has the potential revenue.


The increased revenue does not cover the costs.

_total cost_ of the 1988 games: $1.5 billion in 2018 CAD
_taxpayer funding_ for the 2026 games: $2.9 billion in 2018 CAD

The bill that the Canadian taxpayer will have to foot to host the 2026 Olympics is nearly twice the total cost of the entire 1988 games adjusted for inflation.



Sportsfan said:


> Saying that a reason to not host the Games is people watching football leagues instead of the Olympics is a tad North American-centric.


Football also includes what North Americans call "soccer." As football leagues in Europe become increasingly commercialized they are less willing to accept a stadium with an athletics track. For example in Germany Hertha Berlin wants either a new rectangular stadium or the Olympiastadion to be rebuilt into a rectangle, and Bayern Munchen has moved out of Munich/München's Olympiastadion.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Calgary votes against Winter Olympics bid*
> 
> More than 56% of voters rejected the idea amid a high turnout.
> 
> ...


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46205694


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nov 14, 2018
*Olympic plebiscite draws hundreds of thousands of voters* 
Calgary Herald _Excerpt_

After a lengthy and divisive debate over whether the city should bid for the 2026 Winter Olympics, Calgarians showed up by the thousands Tuesday to have their say on the issue.

A total of 304,774 ballots were cast, including 46,620 advance votes and another 8,001 mail-in ballots, with the results showing 56.4 per cent of voters saying they were against a Calgary bid.

That voter turnout compares to a total voter turnout in the 2017 general election of 387,583.

City of Calgary returning officer Laura Kennedy said she was very proud of the work by the teams involved in the plebiscite and pleased with results from the city’s first use of electronic tabulators. The plebiscite marked the first time Calgary had used these tabulators to count each vote.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> *"Ready to help" says Italian Deputy Premier. Milan Mayor: "Interesting proposal".*
> November 14, 2018
> 
> ROME - Deputy Premier and Interior Minister, Matteo Salvini, said Wednesday that the national government would be willing to provide economic support to the Milan-Cortina d'Ampezzo bid to host the 2026 Winter Olympics if necessary. "If the private funds are not enough, we'll make the final effort" League party leader Salvini said.
> ...


https://tg24.sky.it/politica/2018/11/14/olimpiadi-invernali-2026-salvini-zaia.html
http://www.askanews.it/cronaca/2018...ssante-di-salvini-su-fondi-pn_20181114_00304/


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Toronto 2032 please!


The IOC does not typically award consecutive host cities on the same continent (LA got 2028). Toronto should strategically shoot for 2036 or 2034 if they are feeling snowy.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Nov 14, 2018
> *Olympic plebiscite draws hundreds of thousands of voters*
> Calgary Herald _Excerpt_
> 
> ...


Such a missed opportunity. NIMBY's and uninformed morons (some who have contributed to this very thread) have ruined the chances of another city to host the Games and all the positives that come from it. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Nacre said:


> I say "fabled" because it has not yet managed to achieve affordable costs for either Pyeongchang in 2018 or Tokyo in 2020.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/tokyo-2020-olympic-budget-1.4461801
> 
> ...


It's all a moot point now that the plebiscite has happened, but I can't resist, because you are very good at misinterpreting cold hard facts.

1. Agenda 2020 can't be seriously applied to PyeongChang or Tokyo because it was only ratified in 2014 for bidders after that time. PyeongChang and Tokyo were too far down the track (and already winning bidders) to implement much of Agenda 2020 at all, despite the IOC suggesting that PyeongChang use the Sliding Centre in Nagano and for Tokyo to retain their original Olympic Stadium to lower costs. They chose to go ahead anyway, but you can't say that the IOC didn't try. Paris, and even more so, LA, are utilising mainly existing or temporary venues in their plans, so if you just hold your horses, there will be good examples of the application of Agenda 2020 in the coming decade.

2. In an earlier post, you spoke about the cost being astronomically higher - Like I said, of course it's going to cost more now compared with 1988 dollars. Like I also said, government bank accounts are also much fuller than they were 30 years ago. Less than 2x the cost of 30 years ago is not bad at all. You do realise that revenue (ticket prices, broadcasting rights, sponsorship, et al) has increased in the same time-period, don't you? That's Economics 101. There was no reason to doubt that an economy like Canada's can manage an event financially better than explicitly corrupt economies like Greece, Russia and Brazil. If you thought otherwise, you didn't really consider this.

3. As Rio, and in 10 years, LA have proven, you don't need your biggest stadium, or the ceremony stadium for that matter, to be surrounded by an Athletics track. I wasn't even talking about that in my post.

Like I said, it's all a moot point now, but what I can be sure of is that the people who voted against the bid in the plebiscite were grossly misinformed by the NO campaign.

What's worse is that now we are left with two TERRIBLE and UNSUITABLE candidates that will not do the Olympic movement any good.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

Sportsfan said:


> 1. Agenda 2020 can't be seriously applied to PyeongChang or Tokyo because it was only ratified in 2014 for bidders after that time.


Both Pyeonchang 2018 and Tokyo 2020 were allowed to implement Agenda 2020, though, and doing so has not saved either city from massive costs.



Sportsfan said:


> In an earlier post, you spoke about the cost being astronomically higher - Like I said, of course it's going to cost more now compared with 1988 dollars. Like I also said, government bank accounts are also much fuller than they were 30 years ago.


All of the figures I gave are corrected for inflation. The Bank of Canada has a handy inflation calculator here:

https://www.bankofcanada.ca/rates/related/inflation-calculator/

Unfortunately the bank accounts of western governments are the opposite of fuller today that they were in 1988. Western countries are heavily in debt today. Again, this is readily available information.

https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/external-debt


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

so favorite now is Stockholm?


----------



## dcsmithers (May 30, 2010)

George_D said:


> so favorite now is Stockholm?


I think if and when Sweden forms a government, and that government approves the security guarantee, then the bid is practically theirs. The Milan/Cortina bid exposes the Games to Italian domestic politics in not the best of ways, but the IOC may not have a choice...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Surprisingly, Sweden has never hosted a Winter Olympics.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

isaidso said:


> Surprisingly, Sweden has never hosted a Winter Olympics.


It's not that surprising. Sweden's big cities are far for the big mountains needed for alpine skiing.

Calgary to Nakiska: 100 km
Vancouver to Whistler: 125 km
Stockholm to Are: 625 km


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

A spokesperson for the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Thursday told reporters in Sweden that Stockholm’s 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Games bid could be given extra time to secure required government guarantees.

https://gamesbids.com/eng/winter-ol...-for-stockholm-2026-olympic-bid-spokesperson/


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nacre said:


> It's not that surprising. Sweden's big cities are far for the big mountains needed for alpine skiing.
> 
> Calgary to Nakiska: 100 km
> Vancouver to Whistler: 125 km
> Stockholm to Are: 625 km


Good point, but you could still say it's surprising that the Swedes never have hosted it in a smaller city, like Östersund for instance.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

sad story .... winter olympics! all went wrong after munich/garmisch loss to korea ....

they should stage next ten winter olympics in tagil and hope something changes by then!


----------



## Rover030 (Dec 6, 2016)

ElvisBC said:


> sad story .... winter olympics! all went wrong after munich/garmisch loss to korea ....
> 
> they should stage next ten winter olympics in tagil and hope something changes by then!


Why are you making it sound like Tagil wasn't the best choice from the start :nuts:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Rover030 said:


> Why are you making it sound like Tagil wasn't the best choice from the start :nuts:


sorry, stupid me


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

saiho said:


> The IOC does not typically award consecutive host cities on the same continent (LA got 2028). Toronto should strategically shoot for 2036 or 2034 if they are feeling snowy.


well, the IOC is no longer in a position to care about "same continent"
they should be grateful if they get bidding Cities at all


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

After a 5-day visit to the cities of Stockholm, Are and Falun, the IOC Evaluation Commission today attested how the Swedish candidature for the Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games 2026 has fully embraced the reforms of Olympic Agenda 2020.
https://www.olympic.org/news/ioc-ev...-are-project-in-line-with-olympic-agenda-2020


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Chairman of company of proposed Stockholm Åre 2026 ski resort forced to resign after allegations of inappropriate behaviour*
https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...-after-allegations-of-inappropriate-behaviour

Sweden's former Finance Minister Pär Nuder today resigned as chairman of the Board of SkiStar, operator of the ski resort which will host many of the skiing events if Stockholmà-Åre 2026 is awarded the Olympic and Paralympic Games.

It follows allegations of unspecified inappropriate behaviour during last month's International Ski Federation (FIS) Alpine World Ski Championships in Åre. The scandal, which is dominating the Swedish media, comes only a day after an International Olympic Committee (IOC) Evaluation Commission had visited the SkiStar-owned resort in Åre to inspect the facilities. 

A spokesman for Stockholm Åre 2026 told that Nuder was not part of the delegation from SkiStar which met the IOC Evaluation Commission and had not played any active role in their campaign. The 56-year-old Nuder, Sweden's Minister of Finance between 2004 and 2006, has denied any wrongdoing but tendered his resignation an hour after the SkiStar Board publicly announced they had lost confidence in him. "I have not crossed any boundaries, this is malicious speech," Nuder told Swedish broadcaster SVT. Nuder claimed that he is the victim of an internal power struggle. "What amazes me is that you do this in this way," he told Swedish newspaper Aftonbladet. "Without specifying anything. It's the worst kind of mafia methods, a character murder. It hurts me and damages SkiStar."


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sweden's Government will meet next month's deadline for providing information on the guarantees required by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for the bid from Stockholm Åre 2026 - but refused to say whether or not the outcome would be positive here today.*

So far, the Government in Stockholm have not offered any firm assurances they will back the campaign to host the Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games in 2026 by providing the guarantees on things like security and entry visas into the country which are required by the IOC. 

https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...ether-or-not-will-back-stockholm-are-2026-bid


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*A Milan-Cortina 2026 Winter Olympics would make money for Italy. That’s the finding of a new study by La Sapienza University in Rome, which found that hosting the Winter Games "will contribute positively to the growth of the economy".* The study, commissioned by the national government, projected the Italian GDP would increase between 81 and 93 million euros annually from 2020 to 2028. The accumulated growth by 2028 could reach 2.3 billion euros. (...)

Earlier this month, the Italian President Sergio Mattarella promised the “utmost support” for the bid. Matterella’s comments came a day after the Italian Deputy Prime Minister and Interior Minister Matteo Salvini called for the government to find the money to host the 2026 Olympics, saying it was “an exceptional opportunity” to showcase Italy and the host regions. (...)

Both Milan-Cortina and Stockholm-Are have introduced plans that would make extensive use of existing or temporary venues and limit any new construction, in line with Agenda 2020 reforms to lower the cost of hosting an Olympics.

http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__7...-Olympics-a-Moneymaker-for-Italy/292/Articles


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Obviously, NO ONE would release a study which would say that an Olympics would lose money. hno: So, what is significant about that study?


----------



## MikeC9180 (Mar 23, 2015)

IThomas said:


> *Chairman of company of proposed Stockholm Åre 2026 ski resort forced to resign after allegations of inappropriate behaviour*
> https://www.insidethegames.biz/arti...-after-allegations-of-inappropriate-behaviour
> 
> Sweden's former Finance Minister Pär Nuder today resigned as chairman of the Board of SkiStar, operator of the ski resort which will host many of the skiing events if Stockholmà-Åre 2026 is awarded the Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> ...


^^ Not sure this is such a big story really. I live in Sweden, speak the language and keep relatively up to date with the news and this is the first I have heard of it. I don't think it is likely to impact the bid at all.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Italian Prime Minister is set to sign a letter of guarantee that it will fully support the Milano-Cortina 2026 Olympic Winter Games bid.* Italian under-secretary of Sport Giancarlo Giorgetti made the announcement of the government’s commitment to the bid at a press conference. We will be "signing the agreement on responsibilities and guarantees with an official letter that President Conte will sign in the next few days, I hope by Friday". "The commitment of the Italian government for the organization of the Olympic Games. We have achieved a good level of cooperation." (...)

*The guarantee will cover the risky security budget for the Games*, one of the largest line items that is difficult to estimate seven years out. The government will commit up to 415 million euros (USD $466 million) to the project, an amount, it says, that will be offset by expected state revenues of 600 million euros from the Games according to a study released last month.

The government also sees the Games as an opportunity to improve infrastructure that could be a positive legacy from the Games. "We asked the bid committee to point out what the most important works are that can by signed by the government" Giorgetti said. "Is there a road or a structure the government deems funding that may improve safety and infrastructure" he asked, further outlining plans to use the Paralympics as a means to improve accessibility infrastructure for those with special mobility needs. (...)

*The International Olympic Committee (IOC) Winter Olympic bid Evaluation Commission team touched down in un-wintery Venice Monday afternoon to kick off a five-day visit to Italy that will conclude with a Saturday press conference in Milan.* But the team of Games experts will turn in sunglasses for snow boots when they travel to Cortina-d’Ampezzo later Monday then head to Cavalese where the forecast calls for freezing temperatures and snow. (...)

https://gamesbids.com/eng/winter-ol...Fy5AjlN1mNBMgwkHWGOdK-ktMiO2SCUE4UpKKntiNajbI


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC Evaluation Commission confirms passion and expertise of Milan-Cortina project shaped by Olympic Agenda 2020.*

The project maximises the use of venues that boast strong identification with their respective winter sports, and local people who are passionate about attending and organising world-class events year after year. The visit to Italy started on Tuesday 2 April and comprised venue tours, meetings and discussions with the candidature team, as well as other stakeholders involved.

Evaluation Commission Chair Octavian Morariu said: "We were impressed by the broad political backing from all levels of government. After our five days in Italy, we can also say that the overwhelming popular support is not a surprise. In all the cities we have visited, we met Italian athletes and organisers who know what they are doing and have a passion for what they do. Olympic Agenda 2020 has allowed the selection of venues with strong identities forged through and by sports. And we were pleased to learn that the Games can align with the local objectives of city development, environmental sustainability and economic growth."

Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) President Giovanni Malagò stated: "We have evaluated what the best opportunity was for our country to join this Candidature Process. The result was to combine two fantastic regions, Lombardia and Veneto, and cities, Milan and Cortina, supported by other regions, in a very special mix of history, tradition and beauty. Thanks to Olympic Agenda 2020, we can be candidates today and choose to go where we have existing venues that are among the best in the Europe and the world in their disciplines."

(...)

http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__76261/Title__IOC-EVALUAT

*Milan 2026 Savors Public, Government Support*

Favorable polls and staunch political support may move Italy one step closer to winning the 2026 Olympic Winter Games for Milan and Cortina. According to an independent poll commissioned by the IOC Evaluation Commission, 83 percent of Italians are in favor of the Milan-Cortina bid. Among the Milanese polled the number rises to 87 percent. Throughout the rest of the Lombardia region, support is clocked at 81 percent. For Veneto, the other of the two primary regions where the Games would be staged, public opinion favors the bid by about the same figure. 

(...)

http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__7...Savors-Public-Government-Support/292/Articles


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sweden's Government have pledged backing to Stockholm Åre 2026’s bid for the Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games*, with Minister of Sport and Culture Amanda Lind claiming they were “united behind the decision”. *Stockholm Åre 2026's bid for the Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games has been in doubt, due to a lack of firm assurances the Government would provide guarantees on issues such as security and entry visas into the country* which are required by the International Olympic Committee.

Ahead of the deadline for Stockholm Åre 2026 and their Italian challengers Milan Cortina 2026 to lodge their Candidature files with the IOC in Lausanne on Friday (April 12), *the Swedish Government have now provided crucial support.* Lind confirmed Government support in an interview with Swedish television station TV4. 

“It would be great for Sweden if it was an Olympic Games,” Lind said. “There would be a lot of moving pleasure. “For the entire sports movement, it would be a huge boost. "As a Sports Minister I am glad that we have been able to give this message. “The Government was united behind the decision. “If we get an Olympic Games then it would be very strengthening, but also very positive in the way SOK and the Swedish Paralympic Committee planned the Olympics, to be able to show that one can do it without expensive new buildings in as far as possible sustainable and climate-smart way. “It would be a way for Sweden to show how sports events can take place in the future.” (...)

https://www.insidethegames.biz/inde...backing-for-stockholm-2026-winter-olympic-bid

*Latvian government pledges support for joint 2026 Olympic bid with Sweden.*
The Cabinet of Ministers on April 9 agreed on guarantees regarding Latvia's participation in the organization of the 2026 Winter Olympic together with Sweden. (...)

https://eng.lsm.lv/article/culture/...r-joint-2026-olympic-bid-with-sweden.a315476/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Alberto Tomba, Ennio Morricone, Giorgio Armani and others join the Milano-Cortina team to bring the 2026 Winter Games in Italy.*

Italian Olympic Committee president Giovanni Malagò will lead the organizing committee if the Italian bid wins next month's vote to host the 2026 Winter Games. Malago's decision was made together with representatives of local, regional and national government.

"The IOC wants a representative from the sports world" Malagò said, adding a business manager would take on the role of CEO. While leading the organizing committee, Malagò would remain president of CONI, with his current term ending in 2021. If re-elected, Malagò could remain CONI president through 2025 and the body said he could also remain organizing committee head through the 2026 Olympics. Malago was also recently elected as an IOC member, a position that will last at least through 2029.

Skiing great Alberto Tomba and other Olympic champions -Arianna Fontana, Sofia Goggia, Michela Moioli- will attend the vote. Bid members will wear clothing designed by fashion designer Giorgio Armani and theme music will be composed by Academy Award winner Ennio Morricone, in collaboration with Mogol, a music lyricist. Marco Balich, a creative which has realized many international events, will direct a movie to promote the Milano-Cortina bid.

https://sport.sky.it/olimpiadi/2019...go-presidente-se-olimpiadi-in-italia-tom.html


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

“The tension is building up” @amandalind_ says about 2026 Olympic bid race between @Stockholm2026 and @milanocortina26. Just one month to go and evaluation report to be released Friday

Link


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italian bid edges Swedish rival in 2026 Olympic host study*

The Italian bid to host the 2026 Winter Olympics in Milan and Cortina d'Ampezzo looked stronger than the Stockholm-Are project in an IOC analysis of the candidates published Friday. Polling by the International Olympic Committee, which typically looks to get a warm welcome from host nations, showed ''83% support in Italy'' and ''55% in favor in Sweden''. The evaluation report said the Swedish bid team ''considers such figures to be high in the Swedish context.''

The 144-page document was produced for IOC members, with about 90 of them set to pick the winner on June 24 in Lausanne. Italian public authorities have provided more financial guarantees than in Sweden to underwrite billions of dollars in operating and security costs. Regional authorities in Lombardy and Veneto - ''two of the wealthiest regions of Italy'' - are the ''driving forces behind the candidature,'' the report said. The Swedish bid lacked ''binding venue funding guarantees'' for the athletes village in Stockholm and the two new sports arenas planned, for speedskating and a venue to be shared by cross-country skiing and biathlon. The IOC evaluation team suggested using existing ski venues in Falun and Ostersund.

The Italian bid has private funding in Milan for the only new arena, for hockey, and an athletes village being built as ''much-needed housing'' for university students. Both projects are planned to be built regardless of the hosting vote result. The IOC report also said Stockholm is ''not an official Host City,'' with authorities in the ski resort Are signing key Olympic contracts. With a strong emphasis on cutting costs by using existing venues, the Olympic report is positive about using a bobsled course in Sigulda, Latvia. ''This would give Latvia an Olympic experience the country might not otherwise have the opportunity to enjoy,'' the report said about the venue 460 kilometers (285 miles) from Stockholm across the Baltic Sea. ''An Olympic Winter Games in Sweden would feature athletes competing in first-rate venues packed with knowledgeable and passionate fans, including many from Nordic countries,'' the report said. Italy also was highlighted for its ''passionate fans, knowledgeable volunteers and skilled event organizers (which) would all combine to deliver an outstanding winter sports experience.'' IOC experts did suggest cutting Bormio as one of the two Alpine ski venues to ease possible logistics issues.

https://sports.yahoo.com/italian-bid-edges-swedish-rival-2026-olympic-host-103412067--spt.html

The Chair of the Evaluation Commission, Octavian Morariu, said: “Both projects prioritise legacy and sustainability by capitalising on winter sports tradition and experience, with first-rate, established World Cup venues, knowledgeable and passionate fans, volunteers and event organisers. They have fully embedded the Olympic Agenda 2020 philosophy, and have athletes at the centre of their plans”. He added: “The two candidates have aligned their concepts with their context and local long-term goals. All of this led to massive cost savings and a more sustainable hosting model that is the new reality for the Games”. The Candidate Cities 2026 plan to use on average over 80 per cent existing or temporary venues, compared to 60 per cent for the 2018 and 2022 Candidates. As a consequence, their proposed Games operating budgets are on average 20 per cent lower than those of the Candidate Cities for the Olympic Winter Games 2018 and 2022.

https://www.olympic.org/news/ioc-releases-evaluation-commission-2026-report


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Olympics-IOC praises 2026 candidates, hightlights higher support for Milan bid*
_Excerpt_

BERLIN, May 24 (Reuters) - The International Olympic Committee on Friday heaped praise on two remaining candidate cities for the 2026 Winter Olympics, with Italy's Milan/Cortina bid recording stronger local support than Sweden's Stockholm/Are proposal.

The IOC Evaluation Commission issued its report following inspection visits to both bidders earlier this year.

"Both projects prioritise legacy and sustainability by capitalising on winter sports tradition and experience, with first-rate, established World Cup venues, knowledgeable and passionate fans, volunteers and event organisers," said evaluation commission chief Octavian Morariu.

The two bids are the last remaining after Swiss city Sion, Japan's Sapporo, Austria's Graz and 1988 hosts Calgary in Canada all withdrew last year, scared off by the cost and size of the Games or strong local opposition to the Olympics.

Turkey's Erzurum was eliminated from the bidding process by the IOC, which has introduced reforms in recent years to cut bidding costs and organisation budgets to make the Games attractive to potential hosts again.

Some 80% of venues in both of the 2026 bids are either existing or temporary structures in an effort to keep construction costs associated with the Games low. The IOC said this had reduced budgets by 20% compared to the 2018 and the 2022 Winter Olympics.

"The two candidates have aligned their concepts with their context and local long-term goals. All of this led to massive cost savings and a more sustainable hosting model that is the new reality for the Games," Morariu said.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ts-higher-support-for-milan-bid-idUSKCN1SU18I


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

they should give next five winter olympics to tagil :colgate:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The host city of the 2026 Olympic Winter Games will be decided in Lausanne, Switzerland, on 24 June at the 134th IOC Session.*

Timetable of events

Stockholm–Åre will make its final presentation first, at 14:00 local time. They will have 30 minutes before a short 15-minute interval. Milan–Cortina will then present their final pitch at 14:45. They, too, will have 30 minutes.

The IOC Evaluation Commission addresses the Session and holds a question-and-answer discussion at 15:15. Voting will follow at 16:00, with the announcement of the Host City scheduled for 18:00. The signing of the Host City Contract and a press conference follows at 18:30.

https://www.olympicchannel.com/en/stories/news/detail/2026-winter-olympics-host-election/


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Fingers crossed for Stockholm tho I'll still be happy with Milan.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

IThomas said:


> *The host city of the 2026 Olympic Winter Games will be decided in Lausanne, Switzerland, on 24 June at the 134th IOC Session.*
> 
> Timetable of events
> 
> ...


as if those presentations mean anything :colgate:

btw, the closer we are the more it feels like stockholm!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> as if those presentations mean anything :colgate:


I think for the undecideds and especially for the Winter Games' choice, for those IOC delegates coming from NON-Winter countries, the presentations may help them decide at the last minute. Besides, they are only 30 mins long. What's that in the whole scheme of things??


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> I think for the undecideds and especially for the Winter Games' choice, for those IOC delegates coming from NON-Winter countries, the presentations may help them decide at the last minute. Besides, they are only 30 mins long. What's that in the whole scheme of things??


nothing! but do you really believe any of those delegates coming to the meeting without knowing who to vote for??


----------



## Masterpla (Jul 31, 2018)

I am for MILANO-CORTINA
It is the best!!
No doubt


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ElvisBC said:


> nothing! but do you really believe any of those delegates coming to the meeting without knowing who to vote for??


It's possible. Why do you know? Have you interviewed them personally? hno:


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> It's possible. Why do you know? Have you interviewed them personally? hno:


nope, but it is not their personal decission, there is a lot more interest and politics involved


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*IOC seeks clarifications on financial security of Stockholm's bid for 2026 Winter Olympics*



> *Just days before the IOC votes on Monday on whether to award the Games to Stockholm/Are or rival Italian bid Milan/Cortina d'Ampezzo, the IOC wants more information from the Swedish bid, according to Christophe Dubi, the IOC's sports director.*
> 
> "We received a number of non-binding letters of intent and guarantees, these do not represent binding commitments and therefore put Olympic village delivery at risk," said a letter that the IOC sent to the Stockholm bid on June 14 and seen here by AFP. A spokesperson for the Stockholm bid told AFP the exchange of letters was nothing out of the ordinary, saying: "We have an ongoing, positive and constructive dialogue with the IOC -- both in mails and in letters."
> 
> Dubi said the exchanges concerned improving the bids after the IOC's Evaluation Commission reports released on May 24 identified flaws. "As usual, it is about fine-tuning," he said. With budgets of around $1.5 billion the two bids are 20 percent lower that the bids for the 2018 and 2022 Games, according to the commission reports.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

--


> *Oak View Group and Live Nation partner to deliver Milan Cortina 2026 ice hockey venue*
> By Michael Pavitt Tuesday, 18 June 2019
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
The arena has been planned before to launch the Olympic bid. 
Here is the thread https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963006


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Reporting From Lausanne, Switzerland – On Monday, the International Olympic Committee (IOC) is set to elect a host city for the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. Many of the the events on the final day leading up to the announcement of the winner will be available for live viewing online. Following is the complete schedule.

All events occur at the Swiss Tech Convention Center is Lausanne, Switzerland on Monday, June 24, 2019. Times are local CET (GMT+2). Live streamed events will appear on the Olympic Channel or at this link: [Click/Tap for live stream after events begin].

The following events will be held behind closed doors, no video will be available:
9 – 9.30 a.m. Stockholm–Åre 2026 Technical presentation
9.30 – 10.15 a.m. Stockholm–Åre 2026 Q&A

10.45 – 11.15 a.m. Milan–Cortina 2026 Technical presentation
11.15 a.m. – 12 p.m. Milan–Cortina 2026 Q&A

Press conferences with bid committees immediately following the above technical presentations may be live streamed.

The following events will be live streamed:
2 – 2.30 p.m. Stockholm–Åre 2026 Final presentation
2.45 – 3.15 p.m. Milan–Cortina 2026 Final presentation

3.15 – 3.40 p.m. Presentation by the Evaluation Commission, including Q&A

4 – 4.30 p.m. Vote to elect the Host City 2026

The voting will take place by electronic closed ballot. There will be at most 85 votes: Of 95 total members, 3 are suspended, 3 represent Sweden and 3 represent Italy and bid nations may not vote, and President Thomas Bach will only vote in case of a tie. Often members are not present for the vote or they abstain, so a simple majority will be required from the valid cast votes.

6 p.m. TBC Announcement of Host City 2026

6.30 p.m. Signing of Host City Contract

Gamesbids


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Good luck to Milan and Stockholm on your big day tomorrow!! :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*A look at the Stockholm-Åre, Milan-Cortina 2026 Winter Olympic bids ahead of the IOC’s vote on Monday*

*Stockholm-Åre*
By the stats, Sweden is a very deserving Winter Olympic host candidate. It owns the most Winter Games gold medals (61, according to Olympic historians) of any nation yet to host a Winter Olympics and the second-most total medals of nations yet to host (165; Finland has 173.) It held Summer Games competition twice, in 1912 as the outright host and in 1956 (equestrian events only). The latter marked the first time an Olympic sport was held wholly outside the host nation. Quarantine laws in Australia forced equestrian to be moved (to Stockholm, in this case). This Swedish bid calls for a Winter Olympics to be shared between two nations for the first time. Sliding sports would be in Sigulda, Latvia, the nearest track for bobsled, skeleton and luge. The construction of sliding tracks is among the costliest venues for any Winter Games, leading the Swedish bid to look elsewhere. Four years ago, it was reported that the PyeongChang Olympic sliding events could be held at the 1998 Nagano Winter Games venue rather than completing a new track in South Korea, but that ultimately did not happen.

Stockholm was among four cities that dropped 2022 Olympic bids for various reasons (Sweden’s was a lack of political and financial support). The bid was revived for 2026, declared dead by Swedish politicians in April 2018, but kept alive by the Swedish Olympic Committee. In January, the bid was renamed to add the ski resort of Åre, which just hosted the world Alpine skiing championships. Sweden hopes to reverse its Winter Olympic bidding luck. It lost six straight elections — 1984 (Göteborg), 1988 (Falun), 1992 (Falun), 1994 (Östersund), 1998 (Östersund) and 2002 (Östersund). Stockholm would join Beijing as the only cities to host Summer and Winter Games. Its contingent in Lausanne for the bid presentation includes Olympic gold medalists Peter Forsberg (hockey) and Frida Hansdotter (Alpine skiing).

Proposed Dates: Feb. 6-22 (Olympics), March 6-15 (Paralympics)

Venues
Stockholm — hockey, curling, speed skating, figure skating, short track, cross-country skiing, biathlon, Alpine team event, big air skiing, aerials
*Big air and aerials are slated for Stockholm’s 1912 Olympic Stadium
Åre (380 miles northwest of Stockholm) — Alpine skiing, freestyle skiing, snowboarding
Sigulda, Latvia (350 miles southeast of Stockholm, across the Baltic Sea) — bobsled, luge, skeleton
Falun (130 miles northwest of Stockholm) — Nordic combined, ski jumping

Ceremonies
Opening Ceremony — Stockholm’s Friends Arena (retractable roof)
Closing Ceremony — multiple locations across the four venue clusters

Slogan
“Made in Sweden”

IOC Evaluation Group Report
“A modern global capital with a historic city center, Stockholm proposes venues in the heart of the city that would elevate and energize the Games experience. Sweden has the hosting experience, love for winter sports and established World Cup venues necessary for delivering the Games. In line with Olympic Agenda 2020/New Norm, Stockholm has developed a Games concept that addresses the city’s future needs and aims to improve the lives of all its citizens.”

*Milan-Cortina*
Like its Swedish counterpart, Italy’s bid for the 2026 Winter Olympics has been in flux. The initial declaration in March 2018 was for Milan and the 2006 Winter Games host of Turin. Cortina, which hosted Italy’s other Winter Olympics in 1956, was added within a week to make it a three-pronged candidate. By September, Turin dropped out after political infighting. Italy would make this history if elected Monday: No country has ever won two Winter (or Summer) Olympic bid elections against at least one other nation in a 20-year span and held the Winter (or Summer) Games twice in that stretch. Its bid presentation team for Monday’s vote includes Olympic champions Alberto Tomba (Alpine skiing) and Armin Zöggeler (luge).

Proposed Dates: Feb. 6-22 (Olympics), March 6-15 (Paralympics)

Venues
Milan — Figure skating, hockey, short track
Cortina d’Ampezzo (220 miles northeast of Milan) — Alpine skiing (women), bobsled, luge, skeleton, curling, biathlon (Antholz)
Val di Fiemme (160 miles northeast of Milan) — Cross-country skiing, ski jumping, Nordic combined, speed skating (outdoors)
Valtellina (85 miles northeast of Milan) — Alpine skiing (men, Bormio), freestyle skiing, snowboarding

Ceremonies
Opening Ceremony — San Siro (home of AC Milan and Inter Milan)
Closing Ceremony — Verona Arena (Roman amphitheatre 90 miles east of Milan)

Slogan
“Dreaming Together”

IOC Evaluation Group Report
“Milan and Cortina d’Ampezzo combine the advantages of a big European city and those of a popular mountain resort region in the Italian Alps. The candidature benefits from the region’s strong winter sports history, tradition and experience, as well as the Italians’ love and passion for sport. The project can also leverage the economic strength and prosperity of the northern Italian region. While planning is still at an early stage, the project has the potential to achieve the long-term goals of the cities and the region in line with Olympic Agenda 2020/New Norm.”​
https://olympics.nbcsports.com/2019/06/21/stockholm-are-2026-winter-olympic-bid/
https://olympics.nbcsports.com/2019/06/21/milan-cortina-dampezzo-2026-winter-olympic-bid/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The graphics of Stockholm-Are official website had changed for a while, saying that Swedish capital was the 2026 Olympics hosting city. 
It has now returned like in the previous weeks. Probably, they already know the result of the IOC's vote... or it was just a mistake?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Italy to host the 2026 Olympic Winter Games*





















​


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Milan :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan 47 - 34 Stockholm


----------



## dhodho_1996 (May 29, 2011)

and one abstention.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations to Milan and Cortina d'Ampezzo!  :cheers:


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Milan, great choice!!!


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Felicitazioni Milano.

Concerning the official logo, The bid logo could be used. I expect also an Italian stylish logo.


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

^^

I think they'll develop a new branding concept, just like happened for Turin.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Milan, would have preferred Stockholm for somewhere new but overall a good choice. Fond memories of Turin in 2006 so I know the Italians will do a great job


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

obviously insufficient local support for stockholm decided the race. italians wanted it more, that's it!

will be good olympics. and it might impact san siro decission as well!!


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Felicitazioni Milano.
> 
> Concerning the official logo, The bid logo could be used. I expect also an Italian stylish logo.





makkillottu said:


> ^^
> 
> I think they'll develop a new branding concept, just like happened for Turin.


i also think (and hope) so


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

ElvisBC said:


> obviously insufficient local support for stockholm decided the race. italians wanted it more, that's it!


I guess the Swedes were a little more reluctant after the debacle around the bid for the 2022 games. Sweden pulled out of that one early, but Norway stayed in the race for long enough to become a favourite before deciding that it would be a needlessly expensive, commercial festival. The image of IOC bigwigs demanding every resource in the city to be spent at their behest was embedded quite strongly in the press here, and some of that might have spilled over to Sweden. 

Hopefully, Milan can pull off some great games, and the IOC might show some moderation too to make the next games more attractive to host.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

those will be good games, I am sure!
let's hope NHL players will be part of it as well!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

CaliforniaJones said:


> Felicitazioni Milano.
> 
> Concerning the official logo, The bid logo could be used. I expect also an Italian stylish logo.


The logo will be changed. I think the city will launch a design competition soon.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The short movie of the Italian bid presented yesterday in Lausanne* 





Milan citizens reaction after President Bach announced the hosting city





The reaction of the Italian delegation


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I am also happy to see the Milan-Cortina bid win out. As much as I would have loved to see Stockholm host a Winter Olympics, I couldn't get over their planned use of a bobsleigh/luge/skeleton track in a different country than the hosts. I hope such a facility gets built closer to Stockholm or Are before the next time Sweden's capital announces another bid for the WOGs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*IOC overhauls bidding process for Games to stop dropouts*
_Excerpt_

LAUSANNE, Switzerland, June 26 (Reuters) - The International Olympic Committee outlined plans to overhaul the bidding process for future Games, stating that cities interested in hosting the Games should hold referendums before submitting official tenders to avoid having to withdraw their candidacy at a later date.

The IOC has seen many cities in recent years drop out of bidding for the Olympics in mid-race, scared off by the size or cost of the Games or due to strong opposition from local populations.

For the 2026 Winter Olympics, which this week was awarded to Milan and Cortina D'Ampezzo, four cities pulled out.

Only the winners and Stockholm were left in the race for potential host cities after Switzerland's Sion, Japan's Sapporo, Austria's Graz and 1988 hosts Calgary in Canada pulled out.

It was a similar situation for the 2022 and 2024 Games. Local referendums have also killed off many bids or planned candidacies, including in Switzerland, Germany, Austria and Canada among others.

"We need to continue to evolve," IOC member John Coates, head of the working group, told the session.

These reforms include the creation of future host commissions that will look at possible hosts well before any official candidacy is launched.

Cities will also need to get any referendums on the Games out of the way prior to the submission of an official bid so that there are no dropouts during the process.

The seven-year period between awarding the Games and hosting the Olympics was also scrapped with the IOC eager to be flexible to fit the timeline to the capabilities of each city.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cess-for-games-to-stop-dropouts-idUSKCN1TR1OB


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

ElvisBC said:


> those will be good games, I am sure!
> let's hope NHL players will be part of it as well!


From the perspective of Europe I think it is better that they do not, actually. Germany and the Czechs benefited from the absence of NHL players in 2018, and a Russia vs Sweden or Czech Republic final is better for Italy than USA vs Canada.


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

mah, i’d like to see the real usa vs the real canada...


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

^^ I agree! If professionals can play in the soccer World Cup and basketball during the Olympics, it seems a real shame for the Winter Olympics to not have the best of the best in their Hockey competition.


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ I agree! If professionals can play in the soccer World Cup and basketball during the Olympics, it seems a real shame for the Winter Olympics to not have the best of the best in their Hockey competition.


Professionals are allowed. It's only the NHL that has chosen not to send its players: other professional leagues do.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> LAUSANNE, Switzerland, June 26 (Reuters) - The International Olympic Committee outlined plans to overhaul the bidding process for future Games, stating that cities interested in hosting the Games should hold referendums before submitting official tenders to avoid having to withdraw their candidacy at a later date.


Great decision: referendum should be mandatory before submitting a bid.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

eomer said:


> Great decision: referendum should be mandatory before submitting a bid.


Only makes sense. I don't know why they didn't adopt that measure before??


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Give 2030 to Stockholm.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

dande said:


> Give 2030 to Stockholm.


It's been quite a long time since a continent hosted consecutive Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Knitemplar said:


> Only makes sense. I don't know why they didn't adopt that measure before??


Because it only makes sense when the world press is beating on you about taxpayer costs, political corruption, white elephants, disregard of real needs, etc., and public opinion is worrying potential advertisers.

Otherwise, it makes sense to have as many bidders as possible. Especially since the good ole boys that run FIFA and many countries were brought up to think of their families as being entitled to use government money as they see fit.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

dande said:


> Give 2030 to Stockholm.


Why? Only 53% of their people want it. That's the whole reason the bid lost by 13 votes. DUH!! hno:


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> It's been quite a long time since a continent hosted consecutive Winter Olympic Games.


2018 2022 Asia


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Why? Only 53% of their people want it. That's the whole reason the bid lost by 13 votes. DUH!! hno:


Not really, Stockholm bid was "hijacked" by incompetent group of people. Plus the whole thing was never transparent. Milano has most of the venues up and ready it was logical choice. Btw don´t trust the polls. Peoples´ support fluctuates.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

I hope next European bid will consider to relocate speed skating in the Netherlands.
Milan-Cortina looks great even if the cities are a bit far from each other..


----------

